# Woking Nuffield part 58...



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck ladies...










N x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off for a wee then im going to meet my clients for lunch.

Tash-You will be farting with that swede


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh my god me third...never been third


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Off to lunch see ya later xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Miche-Ahhh thanks for popping in and i can understand why you stayed away..some times this thread can magnify the bad stuff...glad to see you and the twins are all well


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Emma, so pleased you understand.  Don't get me wrong, this message board is great when you're going through all the drug stages and it really helped when you knew other people were going through the same things but when you actually become pregnant you feel a bit of an outsider and a little bit guilty about it.  I think more so for me because we were so fortunate that the IVF worked first time.  I still worry now, I don't suppose that will ever go away, even when they're born.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Miche- glad to see your pregnancy is going well  I don't think you should feel guilty at all. Personally (and this may offend a few lurkers) but I personally feel a bit used when people get the support they need from us, get pregnant and then leave.  I like to see soe pregnant people on here, it makes it feel as if a baby is achieveable. Anyway, good luck with everything. Let us know what happens


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - we can always rely on you to speak your mind eh    but I agree   although too much baby talk is a bit challenging sometimes    Its nice to 'see' & 'hear' about the pregnancy and ofcourse the fantastic achievement of a baby or two at the end of it all.  Gives us all a bit of hope that it can happen  

Mich - wish you loads of luck with the remainder of your pregnancy and pop by now and again to let us know how you're getting on.

Em - no not farty thank you very much    enjoy your frogs legs and snails


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- well you know what I mean  i am eating a lovely thai /chinese thing that I concocted. got some chicken, lemon grass, chili, garlic, ginger, red peppers, cucumber, beansprouts, a tiny bit of coconut and some soy. Delish. I had a tip off some tv programme about using cucumber as a vegetable and it really works. Holds its shape and has a nice flavour when cooked. Never done it before, but its really nice


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - see i told ya you could do without the carbs  

Right off to a loooooooong meeting now   so catch ya later


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Miche - it's great to hear things are going well for you hun, do pop in and keep us updated! 

I had jacket potato and tuna for lunch, not terribly exciting!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- Ok know all!  

Wildcat-nowt wrong with a jacket potato. I like mine salty with cheese and coleslaw. So its out at tthe mo! Do you like Sweet potato?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah sometimes I don't mind it, at least it's easy to cook!

Nvh - have a good meeting!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

And quicker than ordinary potato  great for the lazy cook like myself


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Mich...lovely to hear from you...not long to go, hope to see some photos soon.
back from lunch...pouring with rain so couldnt go to Starbucks.....so vending machine coffee instead.
Gotta course...trainer is giving me the evils cos i'm clicking
xxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

naughty Ali


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow busy for an hour and a new thread again !

I will repost the list again in a bit so at least it is on every thread

Lunch I must get some soon as I am raelly naughty I keep forgetting to eat, think I might have a toasted bagel with marmite

Sho when you say sweet potatoes I love them but dont really know what to do with them I generally cube them and put some Cumin, Chili and corrander on them and back for a bit for spicy pots can you also jacket them as well, or if you can give me some other receipe ideas for them that would be great.

Ta Hun

K


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Mimi 1st apt 13th February
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol 
Gill 
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE 
Nibbles - 
Minow March

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Hatster DR Starts 28th February
Angie DR Starts 11th March

DownRegging

NVH started 4th Feb, Baseline 23rd Feb EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
Emma74 Baseline 23rd Feb
Karen 1975 DR 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
Jules77 Baseline 28th Feb

Stimming

Fingersarecrossed 1st Progress scan 23rd Feb

 2WW PUPO !! 

Cloud FET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 5 Cell Test Day 21st Feb ?
Caro01 IUI Insemination took place 9th Feb ?

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb
BBpiglet7 CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your nice welcome back messages.
KT - Thanks for the list. Congrats on your BFP and it is nice to see some more positives on the list as well as it gives us all hope.  

Sho - I am on a GI regime as well. Before I went on holiday Mr C sent me for some blood tests, and he has said to cut down on anything with high GI as my insulin levels were a bit raised. I am not sure what it is all about yet, as I need to go and see him at the Surrey Park clinic to talk through the results but I am being a good girl and watching what I eat.  

Jules xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

they are really nice roasted and they don't take that long. I like them mashed with a blob of creme fraiche. they are good as wedges as well. As you say they hold spice really well so they work well in a kind of bombay potato way as you described. as versatile as the Irish potato I think, and of course, less cals and less carbs.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Are you finding it easy to follow Jules?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

cool I hadnt thought about roasting them I will give it a bash thanks sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

No probs KT


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Jules - nice to see you back


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Isn't it quiet on here without Emma and Tash   
Wheres BBPiglet gone 
God i am soooooo booooorrrrrrreeeeeeddddd


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think she just posts on the pregnancy boards now Ali 

It is quiet now  I wonder who is responsible


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho aren't you supposed to be busy doing something


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi All

Michelle had it in a nutshell, and I wish her all the very best and a safe delivery of twins soon  

When we become pregnant, its a different ball game to when we're trying, and, like her, I got lucky very quickly compared to many of you, so am very inexperienced on what goes on - all the different levels you guys are tested for and the various treatments you have, I haven't the faintest idea what you're talking about, so what use am I to you? In the same way, if I have something I want to know about how I feel at the moment, there are other threads that I can ask my stupid questions on who will understand what I mean. And you all would do the same, I'm sure, as some of you post on other threads as well as this one already. I can also help other people on other threads as none of you here have donor issues that I'm aware of? 

That said, its certainly not the case that I don't care or am not interested in what goes on here and I lurk fairly regularly. If I were to offer sympathy to someone who's cycle failed, I suspect it would be thought ' well its alright for you, who's pregnant at the drop of a hat and who should never have been here with a fertile history anyway - eff off', which is totally understandable. 

I'm not going to get into an arguement or aim to offend anyone, but I do find the remark that you feel used, a tad blinkered and it appears you have not thought about how we may be feeling. Us pregnant ones keep away out of a sense of dicreet diplomacy, not because we feel like crapping on someone, so think on. But I am sorry if you felt I let you down in any way.

I honestly do wish that every single one of you have your longed for BFP's which continue and give you and your DH/P's the baby you've all waited for for so long. I think of you all often and send lots of love, as usual.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- I am busy honest! I am inbetween washing up and ironing my cardigan to wear before I go out  Honest gov!!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Piglet and Miche, I know where you're coming from and I am not ashamed to say that I am grateful for your sensitivity  
I too disappeared quickly off this board when I got my BFP, and nowadays whilst I'm happy for other people's success stories most of the time there are also times when I feel exactly as Piglet described. It depends on what mood I'm in that day  

Best of luck with your pregnancies and do send us photos when your little miracles have arrived


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Piglet- obviously I said that "I" have felt used on occasion, so that was obviously directed at me. I was not specific as it happens very regularly and understandably. That said, in your case, I think evryone was fine with the fact that you have had children before. I think there have been other girls in that situation before so it wasn't an issue. If I remember rightly you were fun and that can be as therapeutic as having a big debate about something.

Anyway as I said I was speaking personally. I wasn't speaking for everybody. So pm me if you want


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Got to go out now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

CU later Sho 

BB don't go hun, you help keep this place lively and we all love that! I do know how you feel and at times it can feel a little awkward, but you still have a place here


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Afternoon ladies!

i'm being naughty and sneaking on at work again  - i'm soooooooo unmotivated at the minute. Cant wait till 5 then i'm off for a naughty weekend of  

Fingers and Emma - good luck for the scans tommorow  

sho - you eat well during the day dont you?  sounds yummy


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hatser have great weekend...Happy Birthday for tomorrow
BBPiglet.....miss u hun   
Sho...c ya later
xxx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cheers guys for all your kind words.  Never forget that I totally understand what you're all going through, I know it worked first time for us but we were trying for 5 years and had a failed IUI, so we've been through the heartaches.  I never felt like I used this board, it was just so nice to find somewhere to share your feelings and treatments.  I'm not one to ram things in people's faces, I've had it done to me before and it's horrible, so that was another reason to stay away.  I went on one of the other boards for a while but it was never the same as here, everyone is so close here.  It's a tricky one really and I understand everyone's point of view, I just took the view that it was best to keep quiet and hope that you all have your dreams come true very soon.  Plus I'm quite shy anyway, so I was never going to be one of the more chatty people on here


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Ali - do you know when you are starting yet? 

Miche - i understand where you are coming from - it is a difficult situation and hard to know what to do for the best i think   glad your pg going well


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Piglet and Michelle glad to hear you are all doing well and great to see you,

Piglet were are you posting as I havent seen you on the 1st trimester thread have I missed you?

I can see both sides very clearly on this and I am afraid to say guys you are stuck with me here as I would finish my work in half the day if I wasnt on here and I dont want to work harder now do I ??

Please keep in contact though Mich and Piglet even if its only by PM

Hatster have a wonderful birthday

ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just wanted to add my thanks to the BFP girls for their sensitivity, however, personally I find it heartening when people get their BFP's as it gives me hope that one day I might have my own       . I understand completely that it is sometimes more appropriate to post on other boards once you are PG along with others going through the same stages of PG, but PLEASE come back from time to time to keep us updated on your news as it is nice to follow the results of your precious BFP's  

As for you Kate - you're not going anywhere young lady


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hatser...am hoping to start Mon as AF due then, on short protocol so only have to inject for 2 weeks.....EC due 14th March.
Kate....you better stay girl..who would keep the list uptodate   
Having lunch at Ask tomorrow...any recommendations on food choice ??


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to share something I have learned today with you!  

...There is nothing like a pregnancy test to bring on AF!!!! lol

(you'd think I'd have learnt that by now after so many years hey! )

I was 4 days late (which for me is unheard of, but I suppose was expected after only having my last tx in Dec/Jan)
I caved in this morning and took a test (that I had still from a pack of 2).
Suprise suprise it was negative, but hey presto!!! 5mins later I got AF!!  

I rang Woking this morning to let them know I am on day 1, and am awaiting a call back from one of the nurses with my plan. I am currently sitting on my hands though as think they should have called me by now!!! I'm impatient, I know!!! You'd think I was their only patient hey!!  

Anyway, myself and DH have decided we ARE going ahead with tx this month. I have decided (after much discussion and soul searching with DH) that I am 98% sure I will turn the new job down if they offer it to me. Although I have said I wont put my life on hold for tx, it just isn't the right time. I just didn't expect to have a such a quick response from sending my cv to them! Although my current job isn't ideal, my boss is reasonably good about my tx (so far), and a couple of my colleagues know, so I have the support there. Even if I waited 6months, there's no guarantee I would get this in a new job and at 35, I wouldn't want to wait any longer than 6months before our next try. It has to be one or the other really. I just need a good excuse planned now for if they offer it to me! (I'd prefer not to totally burn my bridges there as it would be an ideal job for me in the future).

Anyway enough of my waffling!!

How's everyone today? everyday we seem to be on a new thread!!! there must be a lot of worn out keyboards out there 

Luv Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I go away and come back and Sho has caused an arguement again   

Piglet-Dont go honey, i dont know why you feel you have to go as we all had a laugh when you were going through tx etc and there is no reason why it would change  

Miche-Your always welcome here honey so dont go anywhere  

Jules-Luc is pg too she is nearly 9wks ...you missed that too  

Angie-Good to hear your starting again


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi haster - where's my good luck for tomorrow too    Anyway happy happy birthday for sunday and hope you get some good loving girl  

Piglet - you feeling a bit hormonal at the moment luvvie      you just up and left us without saying good bye thats all    there have been a few people who come and get their bfps and then they're off without so much as a see ya later    I loved your chitty chat & bottom activities so don't be silly and come back and play    plus I want to know how your worms are    we need you pregnant ladies to stick around and give us hope  - OK    plus who's gonna answer all our 2ww questions then eh  

Sho - i love my sweet potato boiled and then fried...and my plantain too    not very healthy eh, just as well I don't get it very often.

Ali - pay attention    hows lover boy  

Miche - we know what you mean but cheesy managed to stay throughout her pregnancy and we feel as thought we know little babybel now    and kates with us so it will be the same for her little one.  

Bet emma's still stuffing her face  

I know we are here primarily to support one another but this thread is so much more than that and yep we are all a bunch of hormonal women too who sometimes get our knickers in a twist, not surprising really with all the drugs we're on  

Our converstions are hardly just based on tx alone are they


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Dont worry girls you cant get rid of me that easily, I feel like part of the furniture there were only about 10 of us here when I joined over a year ago I feel like I will still be on here in 10 years time being a nosey cow that I am  


Great stuff Angie I will update the list AGAIN!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - glad you came to a decision and you sound so much more positive now.  

Emma - you starting trouble again lady    sho's gonna    

Ali - pasta or pizza    

Kate - you can't go anywhere cause I won't be able to take the pee out of your carbo eating habbits   and ali has a point, you're so good at doing the list


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Stuck with Ktx - OH NO!!   

sorry nvh - totally forgot about you there for a moment although god knows how  dont get   with me pleeeeeease. Loads of luck for you tommorow too 


Great that you have sorted things out nibbles - hope you get a call soon

Emma - any word from your GP yet?

Ali - not long then - you are going to overtake us all!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Watch it Hatster or I can delete you from the list


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-No i have called them and the receptionist is going to call me later as the partner of the surgery is operating now and its him she needs to speak too  

Tash-I think Sho will love it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - do you mean angie     i did that the other day too    
Ok i'll let you off as its you  

Angie - forgot to say sorry about the -ve hpt...but as you say there is nothng like doing a test to bring af on eh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I might have to buy one to do then...maybe that will bring mine on the bugger


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Home time xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

how come your going already you lazy mare


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Home time already Ali?  you partimer! 

ooops yes did mean Angie - think its because of the black and white picture 

Thankyou nvh !


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - get back to your desk now lady and do some catching up cause i'm sure you've missed loads  

Em - hope you get a call soon, still in two minds whether to contact my gp, but as the drugs are cheaper than i thought i might not bother.  

No worries haster


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma pot and kettle love calling ali part timer


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanx guys,

KT... no need to update the list as I'm still in the right place, and don't have my tx plan yet so don't know exact date for down reg till' they call back.
I caved in by the way and called, but noone was available so  I still have to wait. I don't know why I'm being so impatient. I suppose knowing my treatment plan somehow feels more 'pro-active'

.....Stepping up on my soapbox.......

......I just want to say by the way, I too agree that it's lovely to hear the success stories on here, it makes you see that IVF in different forms can work and gives hope. When I went back to work after my last tx, I asked my boss what gossip I'd missed and she filled me in, including 2 new pregnancies. She then came to me a few day later saying she felt awful and had kicked herself for being so thoughtless. WHY It's happy news!!! 'Please don't feel like that', (I said to her). Someone else summed it up a while back...there isn't a 'quota' of pregnancies that's allowed in your social circle, and that another woman getting pregnant does not lessen my chances. I am always happy and excited for friends and family that get pregnant (a little part of me does also wonder why I have had such a struggle, and yes this does resurface a little at this time) but on the whole, I love hearing that news. Hearing pregnancy news on here is the best as it gives us all hope that tx works, plus we know that each woman on here has had her own battle with infertility of some kind and we can relate.
Saying that though, I can see that, the shoe being on the other foot, not ALL people think this way, so I think I too would be a bit cautious on here if I got the illusive BFP, just in an attempt to do the 'right thing'. In my experience on here though, most people are really supportive and genuine in their happiness for each others 'miracles'.  I hope when I get my BFP with triplets (yep 3!!) I will feel able to share with you guys.

I will get off the soap box now....  Sorry.

Ang xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Take that back   i didnt call Ali a part timer lady put your reading glasses on


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - said perfectly..there is something different about a pregnancy through tx than there is naturally though    as you say each and everyone of us have out own fertility issues but ultimately we have the same need in life and that is to have a child  ot two or three in your case


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

oops sorry Emma it was Tash that called Ali a part timer


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-i forgive you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate -   it was meeeeeeeeeee  

Emma - just realised i'm on clexane not heparin


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash how come   whats the difference


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash how did you mix those two up


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

I'm on clexane too nvh - it is basically same as heparin - dont know why he uses different ones - where did you get the quote of £88 from for it?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - I dunno    I just presumed cause that was what emma was on...

Emma - I don't think there is much difference actually, MrS just said that it was a different brand.  Like going into a super market and seeing all the different brands of bread    

Haster - I rang ali at fazeley


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bugger, gp can only fund the cyclogest so there doing me a prescription


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh - he quoted me £117!! was it 40mg for 4 weeks? 

what a bummer Emma   you should try for the heparin though next time 

just got a call from Ali - drugs being delivered tuesday 

did Mr S tell you to inject the hep/clexane at 90 degree angle rather than 45 like burserlin?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh no Emma - nightmare. Have you ever had any drugs funded by your GP, I'm surprised because most will fund 1 cycle but then it might be different in your PCT area...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No Hatster whats 90 degrees then  

Kerry-I may ring the pct and find out as i think its a bloody liberty   its not like im asking them to pay for my ivf


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

dont think gps are really supposed to fund any fertility drugs....

Emma - you go straight in so vertically down if in your leg or horizontal if tummy - not angled like burserlin injec - he made a point of telling me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Me neither haster - he never told me about no 90 degree angle either    maybe i got the price wrong but I read out exactly what it said on the script  

Emma - oh no tight buggers    you'll need to get a script for less menopur now.

Hi pots


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't understand haster...when I do my buserlin I hold it like a dart so its a right angle...what do you mean


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Me too


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - I'd call the PCT to check if there is a set policy - what PCT do you come under.

Hatster - I think it depends on the gp as it is funded out of their surgerys budget. Maybe I was just lucky but I think that most will consider it. It maybe a case of time of year as they are coming to the end of their budget year. I know when I asked my GP it was this time last year and she told me to ask again after April 1st as the policy was changing for the new financial year... 

Pots - Hello, how are you feeling?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi pots  

Just called my pct and they agreed its all or nothing so if i want nhs drugs i have to have the ivf with them too, but the stats are pooh at qm in roehampton and the list is 2years so they can stuff there rules up there bums 

I was never told to angle why is that then....maybe you will need to come and do my 1st one hatster as i havent got a clue what your talking about


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i haven't got a clue either    maybe we should email MrS and ask him  

Haster - I got all my drugs from ali already except the steroids and clexane...  will order them next week I think  

Kerry - you're just really lucky


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i dunno i've confused myself now - WN told me to inject burs at 45 degree but Mr S said not to do clex like that but at 90 deg    - just gonna do them both at right angle then
do WN provide syringes and needles for menopur?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I bloody well hope so cause i'm asking for them tomorrow   Just do them at 90 degrees and you'll be fine.

Em - no change for us, maybe he thought haster was incompetent  

Sorry haster


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Qm roehampton were friendly enough but communication was crap!! certainly wouldnt pay to go there


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Emma - Pants about them not funding your drugs.

I know I have been gone a while, but who is Mr S, is he a new consultant?  

Jules xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i know i'm being fick but 90deg is same as right angle innit?


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Yeah they provide needles etc for the lot 

Tash   im going to worry now she has bought that up  

Hatster-There success rates are pants too  

Jules Mr ******* is a miscarriage cons who i paid privatly to see and im glad i did as he found out why i keep m/c and i have very low protein s which clots the blood so the bubs starves of blood etc also my nkcells are too high so he has given me heparin and steroids to take...That is how luc got her bfp she took the steroids and heparin and is now preggers after 6ivf attempts


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

look hatster your   me i put my buserlin in like a dart no angle or anything just straight in


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - yep it is  

Jules - MrS is not at WN, he's a consultant that specialises in NK cells/mc's and maternal medicine

me too emma    but MrS said do the jab at 90 degrees so its the same as we do the buserilin...maybe haster was doing the buserilin at a different angle  

Pots - actually sent you a kiss


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oh forgot to say he also see's people that have failed ivf attempts and screens them...Mr R only does half the tests so maybe worth you going to see him....hatster,tash have been and gill is going on sat 

Pots  i through it myself you cheeky sod


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

d/reg on nasal spray last time and had injector pen for stimms so this is new to me! right right angle it is    

hello pots - sorry for ignoring you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

what is a right angle


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

OMG!!!!! its 90 degrees Emma


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

should have paid more attention in maths


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG this is getting hilarious....EMMA don't worry, its how you do the jabs now...like a dart straight into your tummy  

Pots - ok stroppy pants keep you're knickers on you attention seaker


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oh i will ask d/f   i thought i was doing my buserlin correct as Ann showed me...are you sure heparin is 90 degrees  

I failed my maths   everything else fine but maths and stuff scares me   so at the moment if im putting my buserlin in i go straight in like a t is that right   but if i do my hepain i bend it at an angle


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Lets kick her ****... thanks for sticking up for me


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

god you lot can natter, it was all quiet so i go away for half an hour and there is 3 new pages!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma / NVH thanks for confirming the identity of Mr S.

Which clinic does he work out of if is not Woking?

Em - I am glad that he has identified the likely cause of your MC's in the past, and that you are now taking additional meds, and Luc is the proof that it works!

I have never got to a BFP, but if he also specialises in failed IVF attempts it might be an avenue to persue if this time doesn't work... Thanks girls  

Jules xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - you'd better watch it lady   

Emma - trust me its fine how you are doing it...they are both meant to be right angles...ann showed me too    well anyway, your buserilin is fine cause its not like its your first time is it and haster said the clexane needs to be at 90 degress to which is the same so stop worrying  

Just read Jules post and am having de ja vous (sp)


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i'm so sorry for starting this!! Emma - do both straight in - no angle - i think its cos WN told me to angle burse but i probably got that wrong - Mr S said straight in which is what you are already doing with burs -!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im going home now you lot i feel like   now im soooo stressed with the gp and stuff bloody nhs hope it all goes tits up  

Have a nice evening love you all  

Jules-He works out of harley street or on a sat parkside in wimbledon or Ashtead every other weds 

Hatster you b*tch   ......


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Right i'm outta here

laters girls
have great weekends


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Sorry Emma - dont


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - B***er, I agree QMs stats aren't brilliant and I was refused tx there anyway   Hope you can get a good deal from one of these cheaper pharmacies   

Tash - I hope the luck continues for next few weeks        

Pots - I'm fine thanks   Pooping myself about progress scan tomorrow but other than that am a bit quieter at work today, hence I have been able to post a bit more today...

I just jab away - was never told what angle to put it in!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - we love ya really   i pmsl at your smiley even tho it was directed at me.

Emma - don't stress hun, go and listen to your b*tch    

Have a good one haster and thanks for the confusion today   

Thanks kerry...same to you....oh i hope WE ALL GET OUR BFP's...


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Emma, have a nice evening and destress.

Right - I am heading off now.

Nice to catch up with you all today and I hope you all have a lovely evening.

Hope everyones jabs go well tonight - whatever angle they go in!


Jules xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - yeh she did, she was going to do all of them but when they sent blood away nhs stopped only 2 of them, which was mthfr and Anti cardiolipins


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm back  managed to get another order  I'm getting too good at this 

Em- you know me, I speak my mind love.  And anyway, if I hadn't then the pg ladies wouldn't know that we want them to stay would they   I'm sorry your gp won't fund your drugs hun 
 can't believe you didn't know a right angle is 90 degrees. that's hilarous 

KT- I'm loving the fact that you are hanging around and giving us the baby goss. If I'm honest, I found the buggie talk a bit hard the other day, but that's my problem not yours. As you know I do tend to have a slight mood swing issue  so it bothered me for a short time and actually doesn't now. As NVH says, we need you guys to keep us informed on the 2WW and early pg. So don't dare leave!!

ange- do you really want triplets  

NVH-  can't believe you got your drugs mixed up!! 

Pots  I am not a guru. you make me feel like bloody colonel Zita!!!!  no I have mad eup my mind ot lose weight and to try and eliminate as many of these PCO symptoms as I can and GI seems the best way for me. So I have read up on it so I can't make bad decisions  this lot ahve been ignoring you while that chat sh*t about injections. How are you feeling love?

this right angle talk is amazing   I was told 45 degrees or 90 and that it didn't matter. Obviously I don't know about the special drugs y'all are on 

Off to make my spicey meat balls and cous cous


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all,

Emma, you are being so  today . am gonna try and explain what hatster is talking bout, cos i have been doing the same. have tried to find some pics to help.

i do buserlin like this









and heparin like this










if this works i'll be amazed!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

thought i wouldnt be that lucky ok am gonna try again


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

lol.....er Sho...no,2nd thoughts, 3 single ones would be better me thinx.  

Ok..Caroline rang me (she is so lovely, always so helpful!)

Down reg starts March 14th
and get this...I have EC on Fri 13th April!!! (apparently Fri 13th is lucky for Woking).

Ang x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No worries pots    ahhhhh por you, we all have our down days hun, but you won't get very far being a wedding coordinator feeling like that    I know how you feel, sometimes its all we can think about.  Have a relaxing night with a domino's its bound to make you feel better.   
Don't be scared its only a small prick  

Sho - well done with the order and enjoy your meat balls.

Way to go Angie....friday 13th lucky for some, lets hope its you   

Luc -  

I'm off home now to make moussaka so catch ya later


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok i have it as my profile pic now this is 45 degrees


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok done it this is 90 degrees what you need to do for heparin www.powerverbs.com/diabetes/images/skinIllU.GIF 

and this is 45 degress what i was doing for stimms and dregs www.katki.hu/LTT/Image4.gif


/links


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Potsworth said:


> What designer was your wedding dress by the way


Maggie Sottero.

I'm selling it by the way if you know anyone who's interested?

Ang x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I cant believe you lot had 2 pages about how to inject very funny, I would say Em was having a blond moment but she has gone dark !

I dont think it would make too much difference however you stuck it in as long as it goes in just a 90 degree angle makes in deeper so presumable soaks in quicker!

Anyway nutters have a wonderful evening and catch you tomorrow

Sho I am not going anywhere hun dont worry sorry if I offend every so often (I am good at it though) just tell me if I do you will be were I am real soon and can then do it to the others too 

love

ktx

Hey Pots just seen your post whats the matter hunny


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-One of the links dont work so can you pm it to me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-Ohhh 20 days till you start will you be doing the jab in right angles then   

Pots   what wrong with you  

Kate-Im a natural brunette love  

Sho-pmsl with you and your tude honey  

You lot are so easy to wind up i wasnt stressed i was bloody angry with the NHS   you lot i wanted to kick the sh&t out of but im ok now


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok done it this is 90 degrees what you need to do for heparin www.powerverbs.com/diabetes/images/skinIllU.GIF 

and this is 45 degress what i was doing for stimms and dregs www.katki.hu/LTT/Image4.gif

/links


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Pots, 

Sorry was so busy trying to sort out emma, i missed your post. hun whats up, is dh away for long.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It is a nightmare isnt it that they wont pay for them, my doctor told me the reason that he wouldnt was it would be his responsibility if anything went wrong with them or if I reacted badly as his name would be on the script and as he wasnt aware of what doses I would need or what the side effects could be he wasnt willing to do so, so I excepted that as the reason as it made sense if he was just being a tightarse I would have a different opinion so I think I am better not knowing.

However one of his collegues at the surgery was happy to prescribe my cyclogest but then she was a female doctor had just come back from maternity leave and was the lady who referred us for IVF in the first place so maybe of would be been better off seeing her but she wasnt around as was off having her baby

Pots where are you I hung around to speak to you and now you have gone   just seen message back in a mo


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you make me laugh Luc thanks at least you showed me not like the others there soooo stupid they cant even explain it    

I didnt realise we had to do the d/r and stims at an angle and the heparin straight in   do you know why  

Kate-Thought you had gone   they have prescribed me cyclogest 36 of them so i cant moan


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

I dont know why, i think it doesnt matter if you have been doing the dregs at 90 degrees though but you cant do the heparin at 45 degrees. dont know why though.



> there soooo stupid they cant even explain it


  good idea blame it on them for being the stupid ones


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-You better not be saying im stupid   i understand now you have shown me   

i was always and still am scared of figures and things hence i failed at maths...my stepdad used to beat me if i didnt get my times table right so i think thats where i get it from   

Pots-Dont stress yourself out about it honey and dont let other people put pressure on your either


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots go and have a bath order yourself a dominos and some pepsi as i know you like that and try and relax...you have had the op now and things are a lot easier now arent they than they were a couple of weeks ago   can you not see if woking have any cancellations for a cons appt maybe worth a try  

Off to watch home and away now and have a cuppa before i have to put the dinner on...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots just sent you a very long pm


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots my friend who went through IVF 8 years ago twice and it didnt work but she then fell naturally once told me this and I have always remembered it

When you are down and feeling blue
remember the good and the poo
watch the clouds up above
and feel my love
as even though the sky is grey
one day soon the sun will shine through


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma, 

You poor thing, cant belive your step dad was so mean, no wonder you dont talk to your family. your not at all   really, gald you get it now though. 

Pots, 

it is a really lot to be going thru especially when you are only 24, im sure that makes it harder for you. do you talk to any of your family bout it hun? i know how you feel bout insensitive people, you could certainly do without them. i firmly belive people cannot understand unless theyve been thru it. i know i never could have had a clue how hard it is before it happened to me. i know right now it must feel like its never ending and so overwhelming, but you will get there. whenevr i felt totally overwhelmed i always made a what next plan. cant you plan your tx or is it all dependent on how the cysts go. i know chatting on here just isnt the same as talking to people but we are here for you hun. 

Luc


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots just read your PM and we all do care on here we might not have met you in person but we all know each other inside out on here, I know it is hard for your family and friends to understand and I am sorry to say part of it for your friends will the be age thing as it isnt really as important to them just yet, but you are a very strong person to have got this far and just remember we are always here and it sounds like your hubby is one in a million.

Have a good long soak in the bath and then watch a comedy on the box and have a great big hug from hubby when he gets home.

This should also make you laugh my insensitive t*at of a mother luckily who lives in spain so I dont have to see her that often (however she is coming over on Thursday next week for a long weekend   ) during my first treatment I was having a really bad day of it everything was going wrong, one of my best mates mortgages was falling apart and there was nothing I could do about it (I am a mortgage adviser by the way) and then we were informed by C&G that one of our cases had a problem on it and we had been reported to the fraud investigation team this is a massive thing in our industry as I could loose my licence, I had gone through everything and couldnt find anything wrong and then Nigel managed to reverse my car into a concrete fence post, so I was speaking to my mum saying how stressed I was and having a really bad day and her comment was oh well dont worry go and watch a weepy movie and have a good cry ! Thanks mum I then an hour later text'd her to say thanks for your advice I dont need the movie as the bloody mantle mirror has fallen off the mantle in  the wind as I had all the windows wind open and smashed all over the floor at which point I couldnt take anymore and couldnt stop crying and saying thats it its never going to work now I am going to loose my licence which means we will loose our home bla bla bla and the silly bit*h texted back saying go to bed now before anything else happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What I was trying to say family and friends can sometimes be so insensitive and not realise whereas the guys on here supported me though all that and knew what I was going through so we might be computer mates but we are mates

- oh by the way, I got my mates mortgage sorted and she is now in her new house, the fraud case turned out to be nothing and was an idiot in C&G not understanding someones VISA! and I now have a far nicer mirror on my mantle, that tx didnt work but I didnt have 7yrs bad luck as obviously this one did.

God I do Babble dont I 

Have a good evening and I will speak to a positive happy pots in the morning


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

ahh pots    take care hun, hope the bath makes you feel a bit better. pop back later if your feeling lonely.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG you guys  

I go to work for one day, and I get back to catch up on you lot and HOW MANY EMOTIONS CAN YOU GO THROUGH IN ONE DAY!  

There have been

Laughs
Argument
Debates
Sadness
Tears
Support
Giggles

  I reckon that about sums up the rollercoaster that is infertility!!!!!!

Love you all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi all! 

Oh Pots!! We all have those days and sometimes weeks. i think it comes with the stress of having to wait when you feel time is leaving you behind and in your case the extra pressure of your condition. I think you should ring and see if there is a cancellation because at least then you will think you are doing something about your situation. Apart from that I would really focus your mind on getting ready for treatment. You won't believe the toll it plays on your body and your emotions. Give your dh a ring and maybe have a chat with him, you may feel better afterwards. there's always us on here as well honey 

I'm afraid now I need a bit of a me post and some help myself  

I managed to get an implications meeting at EN for the 20th March at 1pm. Dh come home from work to tell me he has got a massive inspection on that day. I have worked in his unit as most of you know and I know damn well there is no way he is getting out of it. AT ALL!!!
So i rang back and Ann Hurley said they have nothing until the 27th March!! This would be after my day 21 has passed, so obviously it is no good at all. I have an appointment with Mr R on the 7th at 4 to discuss the treatment and everything but I'm expecting day 21 to be around the 25th (as long as the lap hasn't messed my cycle up too much. so I'm in a right pickle now. any advice?   If I miss this start date it really mucks us up because dh has to go to Germany for the whole of June so he would miss the 2WW and I really want him here for that.

I am hoping that one of you ladies may have an implications appointment that they might swap with me  If you do please pm me. I would be so grateful I have been waiting for a year for this cycle of treatment and I think I will go mad if I have to wait anymore 

As I say, if anyone has any suggestions that I might be able get round this situation with, please let me know.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - I think it has been an emotional day all round..

Pots - we might be your " computer" friends but we all understand where you are coming from and there is always someone here for a shoulder to cry on/rant etc most of the day and evening. Don't forget you've not long had your op and your hormones will still be trying to settle down and at 24 you have already been through so much, it's no wonder you get down every now and then. You try your best to hold it in most of the time but every so often that black cloud descends and you have to give way to your feelings before you burst!! 
I have some fabulous friends but they all  have kids and whilst they try to understand they just don't understand the pain, helplessness and emotional turmoil of IF. (It doesn't help that I have a mother who announces to whoever she meets that her daughter is " doing IVF" as she has " failed" to get PG naturally... she is really type of person that doesn't think before she puts her foot in it!! We've had huge rows over her inability to keep her mouth shut as we were very clear in saying we didn't want anyone to know about the IVF unless we told them. Trouble is with my brother and his wife just having had a baby and living with my parents at the moment, people congratulate my mum on becoming a grandma and the usual comment is " hasn't Kerry had children yet or doesn't she want them? What has it got to do with them? after all she has been married xx number of years.." Mum then spouts out the "oh yes she wants them but is *doing* IVF because she has *failed* to get PG naturally". )

I digress, my point is that whilst I am able to talk to my friends about my situation on occasion, I find FF is a lifeline for me in terms of being able to talk to others who truly understand the pain of infertility and the rollercoaster of emotions that accompany treatment. I couldn't even begin to tell my friends or family half of what I have revealed on here and I am so grateful for that support. I find that it is easier in an 'anonymous' forum to be so much more honest about your feelings.

Sho - oh honey what a blinking pain in the neck. I'm sorry I don't have an appt I can swap with you. The only thing I can suggest is asking Mr R about it when you see him on the 7th and stressing how delayed things will be if you don't get started that AF.. Either that or make a pain of yourself over next week or so by calling every couple of days to see if they have a cancellation for imps meeting... worth a try...


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi am I am really knackered desperately need a bath and a glass of plonk, but will say..........

Pots- bless you hun, we are all here for you, and you are more than entitled to a wallow and a few tears will do you good, you've had such a rough ride of late your bound to feel sh*t and overwelmed BUT you are a strong, funny, lovely,warm,special person and you will get there   

Welcome home Jules    

Hi to Piglet & Mich, I echo what the others have said    

Em's- Bummer on the funding mate! you will just have to turn a few more tricks to pay your bills!!   

Hi to everyone I love yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - oh hun am so sorry that you're feeling so down...i'm not going to repeat what the others have said but you've got my number if you need to speak to someone and not just a computer screen    Don't beat yourself up about this, you will get there & sometimes the waiting game is the worst part.  We are all here for you hun  

Anyway, I never knew that stuff about the buserilin jab and i've been doing it at 90 degrees from the start and it hasn't done me any harm.

Luc - although I am on clexane what needles are you using for it    I just thought tonight about it and how to measure out 40mg  

Haster - do you know  

Gill - enjoy that vino  

Sho - why don't you call back and explain your situation, maybe they nurses can fit you in after your appointment on the 4th


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh poo - where is everyone when you have a dilemma  

I want to know about needles for clexane and how to measure it out  

Anyway, i'm sure one of you will come to my rescue


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-The heparin comes in pre filled syringes honey so i think claxene is the same  

Gill-Miss you when your not here  

Sho-Sorry mate i can help as im doing tx at the moment..why dont you call and speak to Caroline as she is the unit manager   or failing that speak to Mr R at the time of your cons appt  

Pots and everyone else as they say you can choose your friends but you cant choose your family   dont i know it   

Off for a shower now as got to be at woking at 8.30 and thought i would shave my muff now rather than in the morning


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Gosh! I don't know where to start!

*Sho*...I'm so sorry about your problems getting your appointment changed. I can't even help as I wont be having an appointment of any kind. I just need to go in and pick up the needles and drugs this time. Do you HAVE to have an implications appointment if you have done it before? I got my treatment plan over the phone this time (although they ARE sending a copy too). I dunno, I'm just thinking aloud, trying to think of a way around it for you. I hope they manage to sort something for you xxx

*Pots*...I'm so sorry you're feeling down hun. I think a lot of us have been there. I know when you talk to people on line, it's not always like talking to REAL friends, but the difference is, you know that you don't really have to explain how you feel on here as people KNOW. Things will get better, they just do. I've been there and back a few times. xx

Luv Ang xxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sho, 

Just a quick one to say can you go without dh to the implications? he could do his sample at the appt for mr r, and sign any consent forms then. i think if you explain to the clinic that he is in the forces etc they will be accomodating. i really cant see why he would need to be there especially when youve both been thru this before and know what it enatils. 

good luck


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

tash im pmd ya, it is the same with clexane - prefilled syringes, dont panic hun. the only warning i have is they sting a bit cos the needles are a bit blunt, sorry . the tinzaparin needles arent quite as blunt as clexane but they do sting more than the stimms and dregs, but who cares cos once you have your bfp it wont matter. 

sorry i was on the phone hope your ok.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening ladies...what a lot of chat since 3.30 when PART TMER left work....now who called me that


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Let me guess
TASH aka NVH
Watch it girlfriend


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok...now let me get this right buserilin you jab at 45degrees or is it 90 or was that Menopur, no wasn't it clexane   
How many pages on that subject...really girls


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tash.....did i answer you question about the hunk on the course
Well if i didnt he is Ugly, obviously has a hairy back cos i can see the hairs sticking out of his collar and he thinks he knows everything....actually sounds like Emmas type


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well looks like everyone has gone to bed...so i will say Ta Ta and see you all tomorrow. Sweet dreams


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Just gate crashing to wish Emma good luck with her scan tomorrow.  Emma your such a classy bird.............

"...Off for a shower now as got to be at woking at 8.30 and thought i would shave my muff now rather than in the morning..."  

Dont you mean 'off to trim your lady garden?'.  You do make me smile     

Dawn xxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Off to work again today   and we are going away tom, straight after out appt with Mr S, so I wont get a chance to speak over the weekend 

Good luck Em's this morning, will you text me if you get a mo please?  

Ali- only 1 more drooling sess with monkey boy!   bet your GUTTED!  

Sho- I hope you manage to sort your appt out!  

Tash- miss ya 

Love and hugs to all!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya

*Emma* - good luck with the scan today sweety      

Love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck with the scan today Emma    

See you's laters  

Gill - have a good weekend away honey    

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning All,

Good luck this morning Emma    

GIll - good luck tomorrow    

Prob won't be around as much today as busy already and then leaving early for progress scan. If I don't get a chance to catch up, hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

I've been a bit AWOL lately so just wanted to explain why. We got the shock of our lives last week (no....not a BFP unfortunately). Queen Mary's Roehampton called us to say we had been approved for NHS IVF and had to start next cycle as our PCT had funding to use up before end of March. The reason that this was such a shock is that my 'lovely' NHS gynae had refused to refer us and so Mr C offered to do it instead (on basis he did my Lap privately). I thought it was all a long shot - thinking maybe it would come through in a year plus. Instead it was 3/4 days after sending the forms in!

So, we had a bit of a dilemma in that we were very psyched up to have our 1st IVF at WN with Mr C in March. BUT when it comes down to it, it's a lot of money and so we feel should try QMR and are very grateful for the chance - although I feel a bit scared because I don't know much about them yet. We have checked with WN and we will be able to come straight back to them if we need a 2nd cycle (which I was worried about having waited so long in first place to see them). So, we have appts for QMR for week after next.

We're still waiting to confirm IUI hasn't worked but I tested today and it was   so not very likely 

Sounds like lots of you have started cycles recently - good luck Em and Fingers. 

Hope it's ok if I still come on here and post a bit. I feel a little between homes now but would really like to be able to come here still.

Take care all
Caro


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls....Hooray its Fri...last day of the course. No more hunky hairy back man.
Looking forward to lunch....i checked on Ask website and the food looks yummy...too much choice.
Emma and Fingers good luck with your scans today.
I think Af may be on her way so hopefully will have scan Mon and pick up my very expensive drugs.
Caro......sorry it wasnt a positive result but great news on a NHS go, i think there is a Queen marys thread.
Oops got to go....see you at coffee time
xxxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

I see emma got loads of good luck wishes for her b/l scan - so where's mine     

Good luck kerry hope you're growing lots of follies


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh tash....im sorry good luck.......didnt realise it was today as well


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Caro well done on the funding it is worth a go especially as you havent got to wait ages for it, good luck hun

Good luck to Emma, Tash and Kerry all who have scans today at WN     Let us know how you all get on

Morning Everyone 

Will all you lot stop typing messages everytime I press send a new message comes up


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck to Tash too for your scan - sorry I'm not up to speed on all the action at the mo! WN will be busy today.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!!

Emma and NVH- I really hope its all systems go today and you'll be stimming away soon.  NVH, glad you've got yourself sorted out on the old steroid injections now 

Caro- glad you have got the funding, that's really good news. Hopefully you won't need WN then, but just in case, we'd love to have you hanging around and giving us your news 

I haven't managed to get through to Ann Hurley yet this morning. She's scanning apparently so she's probably got her head between Emmas legs   I'm hoping I can get sorted out though. I have stopped bleeding now so obviously things are healing up nicely after the hysteroscopy, it would be a real pain to have to wait til dh gets back from Germany. If the worst came to the worst, we could do it in April, but I would not have him for the entire 2WW and I'd have to test and all that on my own, which I don't fancy at all.  
hopefully someone will get back to me today and we can get it sorted out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right then....on to personals...

Thanks ali and kate  

Gill - good luck with your appointment tomorrow with MrS and enjoy your dirty weekend  

Ali - emma's gonna bash you when she reads your post   last day for you and then back to normal next week.  Enjoy your lunch and hope af arrives by monday  

Luc - thanks for the info...phew what a relief...panic over although not sure about the stinging side of things  

Caro - sorry to hear about your IUI but well done with the NHS tx.  Bet you can't wait to get started now.  

Thanks kate  

Pots - how are you today    did you see my post yesterday    you've got my number so call if you need to  

Sho - i'm sure ann will sort you out if she can....emma said they are manic this morning  

I've spoken to Emma and she has asked me to pass this on as she won't be on til later this afternoon...
In her normal fashion first and foremost...when the nurse took out dildo cam it followed with some brown streaky cm   so it looks as though af is on her way  
She has to go back for a scan on Monday and whilst she was there she asked Ann if she could change her tx to a 3 day transfer instead of 2 & the lovely Ann is sorting her out  

Some good news from me too...Bupa are paying for my blood tests I had done at WN which came to £179 and also I asked about Mr ******* and they cover that too   

So i'm a very happy bunny today even though all of you forgot about my scan  

Oh thanks pots and caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Um!!! I believe it was the first thing I said actually 

thanks for sharing Emma schluff with us all as well   Really glad you've got the funding of these drugs sorted out. Great news!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry sho    I have to pay for the drugs but its the blood tests and consultation with MrS that they are paying for


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Emma, Tash and anyone else due for a dildo cam session today - GOOD LUCK!!!!!

Not much going on here today, MrW came home drunk at midnight with his boss last night, they went out on some leaving doo! they were late leaving for the train this morning! lol


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho I forgot to say why dont you go to the implications on your own as its only showing you how to inject etc and your hubby knows all about that anyway and then ideally he can sign everything he needs to at your apt on the 4th otherwise you can always drop the signed forms back again afterwards, try not to stress hun it will all be fine

Oops has MR W got a bit of a sore head this morning?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Wildcat - bet MrW is feeling sorry for himself today    Good advice to sho me thinks...


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Haven't managed to read back through everything yet!  But just want to wish Emma and Tash good luck for their scans today    

Sho - oh dear you poor thing, what a dilema. I wish I had a meeting I could swap with you.  I think the others are right and that if you explained to WN that your dh is in the forces and the situation you are in, that they may be able to juggle things around to squeeze you in.  It's definately worth a try.  Sorry not to be more help x

Pots - it's not surprising you feel overwhelmed at times.  I sense that although you desparately want a baby, there is a little bit of resentment that you are being forced to be worrying about this at such a young age, which is perfectly understandable.  We're all here for you though.  Make sure you come to the next meet up - it's really nice to be able to faces to names and know who you are actually 'chatting' to on here.
Take care hun  

Angie - I'd have done exactly the same as you!  How exciting!

Caro - that a result, really pleased through.

Will go back and read through the rest now so sorry if I have missed anything important.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Great news tash...so its Lunch on u   
Cheers for keeping us updated with Emmas bodily fluids. She wont bash me...she looovees me  
Good old Ann.....she is sooooo lovely
Morning Sho, Kate and Elly


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - My Implications meeting for Thursday 1st March (I think it was 10.30) was cancelled just yesterday when I got my QMR news sorted out with Woking. Could you see if you could get that??


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

caro you're an abo****e star!!!! thanks so much for that info. unfortunately dh isnt with me then either, he's in Cyrpus til the 4th! Can't believe it  Nevermind, and thanks anyway for that.

KT- I asked if I could go on my own and she said no!

Wildcat- hhhmmm has he got a sore head? 

Karen how you getting on on the d/regs?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the AF dance Pots.....
Oh dear poor Mr W... a man with a sore head is not good  
Hi Karen xxxx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

OY!!!      

MrW does NOT have a sore head and is not the worse for wear .. just a bit jetlagged this morning ....


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I've just caught up with all the 'stabbing angles' chat!! lol..and now I'M worried that I did it wrong!!! 
I just do it at what ever angle it goes in!! 
Sorry if this starts it up again, lmao!

Ang x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Now listen up ladies, this forum desperately needs some educational value, so why not make a minute to expand your mind by reading up on some lesser-known chemical compounds.

I suggest starting with the following (and yes they are real!!)

* Cummingtonite
* Arsole
* Dickite
* Fukalite
* Anol

See more here: http://www.chm.bris.ac.uk/sillymolecules/sillymols.htm

And read carefully, there'll be a test at the end of the day !!!

/links


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW did have a sore head when he woke up!  

Angie - I'm sure your injections were fine! 

Sho, I hope you get your appointment sorted out


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I got it sorted!!!!! I managed to swap it for the day before but it has caused a real issue for the poor woman. So relieved. I wouldn't have minded so much waiting til april, but I hated the thought of doing the 2WW without my husband. So relieved I can breathe now..phew. 

Ange lol- don't worry. It only goes into the fat anyway. They said to me that they say 45 degrees or 90 because of the design of the needle. Its easier on you if you use those angles. Frankly,  you can't do that properly anyway unless you use a protracter   So I wouldn't worry about it hun.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Very amusing Mr W!  you clearly have far to much time on your hands.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho Well done on sorting our your appointment so I am right ni thinking your appt is now on the 19th March?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

LOL....derrrr how thick am I?

You said you had in the sentance above, lol

Sorry..blonde mo', that, and rushing as need to get ready for work.

Ang xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Potsworth said:


> Busted Mr W, your wife has ratted on you
> 
> Sho- i'm so happy they changed it! Fab news
> 
> You guys are freakng me out with this injection talk. I'm quaking in me boots for June


Pots, it's easy, you hardly feel them hun. I was so pleasantly suprised when I did them first time.

Ang x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a thought, it's a shame we can't have some sort of diary on here with our Woking appointments/scans etc..
I know a few of you have met, but some of us (like me) are probably sat in the waiting room with others on here and not knowing it. 

Ang xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Potsworth said:


> Good... is it true you have to draw back abit to check you didn't get a vein though


NOOOOOOOOOO! Who told you that

You do it in your tummy hun and it just goes into the fat as Sho said xx

Ang xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ange- a few of us meet up fairly regularly, and every now and again we have a big meet. the last one was cancelled with one thing and another. I live in Reading. I'd be happy to meet for a coffee sometime, if you would like.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - I live in that neck of the woods too, bracknell that is.

Sho - great news


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

NVH said:


> Angie - I live in that neck of the woods too, bracknell that is.
> 
> Sho - great news


I've mostly lived in Camberley/Bracknell/Sandhurst/Farnborough area most of my life so know it well. We should sort a date.

I'm off to get ready for work now, but will catch u guys later xx

Ang x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

When is your scan NVH? I thought you would have had it by now 

NVh- me and dh sometime go to Bracknell for a Frankis and Benny's visit 

Ange- I think me and Wildcat are meeting for a coffee next week. we usually meet at the Sainsbury's near Camberley. You're more than welcome to join us


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Aww Sho, that's sweet of you.

I'll catch you later and we'll sort something, even if I'm at work that day. It would be nice to meet some of you at some point, especially as a lot of you are in my area!

See ya later Ang xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Its at 3pm so having lunch and then  i'm off!
I like fankies and benny's


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You've got a bit to wait then  You already had your AF though haven't you so it should be all systems go shouldn't it? Yeah F&B's is ok. Its lright if there's a lot of you because everyone can find something they want on that menu. 

Whats for lunch today then?

I don't know what I'm having yet  I've got no appetite today for some reason. Usually I've breakfast ages ago and I've not even had that yet


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I havent been to frankie and Bennys for years, might have to go soon now


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Only 20 mins then home time...YEAH. Off to Ask for lunch i am starving, may even treat myself to a glass of vino.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - I like it cause I can have ribs and chicken wings...the one in Bracknell tends to get really busy though and packed with noisey kids having their birthday parties    
Lunch today is either Beef koftas or haddock...not very interesting.  A asian girl made some samosa's last night and munched on one of those in the morning...naughty I know cause of the pastry but its only flio type thing  
Af came and went last week so hopefully I would be good to go onto stimms on Sunday.

Emma managed to move her tx to a 3 day transfer, no b/l scan on monday now but on Friday instead, so she's de-regging for the same length as me...  

Kate - you'd have a field day in F&B's...    

Ali - easy life


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Angie - we (the wildcats!) are in Fleet so not far from you, as is Bendy and Nibbles!

Not sure what to have for lunch today - any good ideas?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Where did everyone go?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

i dont know it has all gone very quiet today, I dont know what to have for lunch either today really feel like a nice bowl of chicken wings now though.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhh wildcat, everyone left you    Its so quiet today...maybe everyone got worn out after yesterdays conversations 

Well on that note, I reckon I need to be leaving soon to go home for a quick freshen up and then onto my dildo cam appointment  

Unfortunately I won't be around at the weekend either as off to dh's parents new gaff...poor dh is doing their new kitchen and has to start by knocking down a wall to move the door    the house needs a lot of work and they have no fridge & cooker, so its gonna be a bit tricky on the old food front.  I made a moussakka last night to take up so we can at least heat it in the microwave.  Gonna be interesting having to stick to my tx diet isn't it  

Hopefully i'll have time to do a quick update when I get home but if not have a lovely weekend


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck tash text someone so they can update you hope you start stimming this weekend


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks kate...said I will text em, so I guess she will let you know.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

I am bit behind with the posts but wanted to say good luck to those having scans today 

Pots - hope you are feeling better today. I think we all know what it is like to have one of those days when it all seems completely unfair and hopeless but you will get there and be a fab mum.

Nibbles - sorry about your BFN earlier in the week.  

Sho - did you get your appt changed? I hope so and that you don't have to put off tx any longer.

I tried to phone Woking yesterday to fix up our implications meeting for when I am back from holiday but they haven't called back yet  

Have lovely weekends all - off to my parents so hopefully a nice relaxing one


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Good luck Emma and Tash for your baseline scans!

I just read some chat- have you all had day 3 embies?  I had ec on fri and et on mon last time which were 3 days old this time im doing mon ec and wed et?

Should i ask for it to be swapped?  How come em did?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi bendy I wouldnt worry hunny a 3 day embie will have grown to about 6/8 cells but a 2 day only to 4 cells as it hasnt had the time to grow more some professionals say it is better to get them back in the body as soon as possible others reckon you should keep them out to blasts (5/6 days I think) but there is no real proof either is better as everyone is different just dont panic that you have got 8 cell embies this time because if you did in 2 days there would be something wrong with them anyway as they had grown too quick.

How are you doing anyway head aches gone yet?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Kate, i read what you wrote and feel better now! 

Yes, headahces have gone thanks and im feeling better than i was! How about you....how is the bump growing? Are you going to find out the sex??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have quite a large bump all ready to be honest which is bigger than I thought I would have this early but the snographer at my scan said its nothing to worry about its just that I have got a lot of fluid in the sack already so protecting the baby well - i think it might have something to do with the amount of water we end up having to drink

No we are not going to find out the sex we are going to wait and see as we will probably only have the one now thought we would wait.

you will be here real soon with me I am sure of it

ktx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Snographer? what kind of treatment are you getting ? ? ? ? ? 



KTx said:


> I have quite a large bump all ready to be honest which is bigger than I thought I would have this early but the *snographer* at my scan said its nothing to worry about its just that I have got a lot of fluid in the sack already so protecting the baby well - i think it might have something to do with the amount of water we end up having to drink


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

isnt that the scanner people are called?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ktx - that's sonographer not snog-rapher


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Blimey how quiet this aternoon....I have been for a meal in Ask and driven all the way back form Reading and am sitting at my PC and only 8 posts.
Hi ya Bendyand Monkeylove. Hows the head Mr W
Tash how dildo cam went ok...have a great weekend
xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Kate youre a Staines massive girl aren't u?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi All 

Will do personals when i have read everything  

Well scan was pooh as a/f decided to  turn up after dildo cam   but the good news is i saw Ann Hurley and i said i would love a 3 day e/t as it seems to be successful for people on this thread so she adjusted everything for me so that i can have my wish   so my b/l scan is next friday  

Went to see Cheesy and N'eve who is like a beautiful little doll so tiny and smiley  i had a long cuddle and fed her too which was fantastic and nice to meet cheesy after all this time too  

Back for personals in a min

Oh yeah got a text from Tash, all well with her scan and starting stimms on sun


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

So great news all round then...so when will your EC be now?
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ah Emma..how was Cheesy. Hope we get to see some more photos soon.
Off out to Staines tonight, my friends want to go to Niche, i am driving which is a first could do with a final drink b4 tx but funds are limited.
Question.....do you have to pay WN for a private prescription......I asked my chemist if he could get Cetrotide for me and it came back at £37 a bottle or £253 for 7 and WN charge £43.20 or £302.40 for 7 but dont WN add something on to the script?? 
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali- e/c will now be friday the 16th april instead of monday the 12th  
Im confused honey, get a prescription from woking then fax it to the company and pay  

Right here i go 

Tash-Well done on the scan and for starting stimms on sunday have a fab time at the in laws  

Sho-Glad you managed to move your appt  

Gill-Good luck tomorrow   and have a fab weekend break will miss you  

MrW-How is the head  

Wildcat-Make sure you make loads of noise tonight when he gets in  

Ali-You home already  

Monkey-Woking were VERRRYYYYYY busy when i went in at 8.30 this morning so dont panic  they will call  

Pots-Glad to hear you had a nice KFC last night and feel a bit better today  

Kate-You will have to have a baby shower for just us lot to come around  

Bendy-What day is your e/c then honey  

Hello to everyone else Angie,Caro and sorry if i have missed anyone else


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

April


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep home already...half day today..had a lovely lunch in Ask.
I thought someone said that WN charge you for a private prescription??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

march  

If you get your meds from woking they charge you £3.00 per item for dispening then drugs


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

DUMBO...god imagine you on Stimms till April


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyway i am surprised you r talking to me...Tash reckoned u were gonna    me but i knew you loved me too much to do that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I would of gone bang by then love all yolk all over the place  

Why would i bash you ...what have i missed that you have said


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

LOL......i guessed you had missed it HEE HEE


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I will go back and look now lady so watch yourself little girl


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ALLLIIIIIIII i have just seen it       i dont love you THAT MUCH LADY


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

Emma- glad your able to have the three day transfer. I have always had three day, not that it worked for me mind  I think one of mine were compacting as well. It does feel nice to see a big bunch of cells though 

Pots- did I ask you earlier if you were feeling better?  I was a bit chocked at your friend to be honest, but hopefully you will be feeling a bit stronger today. I think Karen gave you some good advice  

NVH- I knkow Emma has filled us in with the basics but I will ask how it went, in case you bollock me again for not asking about you 

Ali- glad your course is over?

monkey- I have managed to get my appointment sorted thank God!! It did sound really busy there today. Luckily I got hold of Caroline (is that right? the manager) She was so helpful and I am so grateful to her for helping us out 

lasagne for tea. Naught for my diet but dh is going away and its his fave. I will be able to even stricter next  week with him gone. I ws going to go and see my mom in the week but she has annoyed me so I won't bother 

Hi to everyone else, especially the d/reggers and stimmers


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - she made a comment about the nasty hairy guy at the front and he was more your type that hers     Go on bash her  
Great news that ann managed to change your tx plan...hope we managed to stick to it now and it doesn't change   
Glad you had a lovely time with cheesy and ne've aka babybel  

Gill - good luck tomorrow and have a good one  

Ali -    sorry couldn't resist...timing couldn't have been better.  Thanks for the text love ya really  

Well as you know scan was great, all still but not to still so stimming on Sunday.  1st scan on Friday.
Oh and Miss Hurely went home half day so I had the other Ann    They were still very busy at 3pm and I had to wait, didn't get home til 4.30pm  

Anyway must dash...miss you all loads


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - thanks    everytime I hear you cooking something naughty its always because its dh's fav    you making excuses    Well enjoy  
Moussaka just out of the oven so it will be loaded into the van shortly, yep you heard right...have to go to in laws in the van    but its a new one so its not too bad.

Right then folks...am really going now..dh will kill me if he knows i'm nattering to you lot when i should be getting my **** into gear


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Laters tash have a nice time in the van   Im glad i didnt have the other Ann i must admit i was praying to myself hurry up Hurley   

Sho-Enjoy your lasagne   take aways on a friday for us and d/f cooks the rest of the weekend


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

See ya Tash........ you tell tale     love ya tooooooo


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Go back a couple of posts and you will see i boshed you


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma.........LOVE YOU LOVE U LOVE YOU


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you've probably gone, but have a good weekend NVH!    do I always say its dh's fave ?  I hadn't realised. My body will be a temple from tomorrow to make up for it 

I think I have met the other Ann!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Just got this Email...i know lots of you live in the kitchen so hear u go, apparently its a true story
Biscuit Recipe

This is a true story. 
A little background: Neiman-Marcus, if you don't know already, is a very expensive shop; i.e. they sell a typical $8.00 t-shirt for $50.00.  My daughter and I had just finished lunch at a Neiman-Marcus Café in Dallas.Because both of us are such biscuit lovers, we decided to try the Neiman-Marcus cookie". It was so excellent that I asked if they would give me the recipe.
The waitress said with a small frown, "I'm afraid not, but you can BUY the recipe." I asked how much, and she responded; "Only two fifty - it's a great deal!" I agreed to that, and told her to add it to my bill. 


Thirty days later, I got my VISA statement, and the Neiman-Marcus charge was $285.00.  I looked at it again, and I remembered I had only spent $9.95 for two sandwiches and about $20.00 for a scarf.  At the bottom of the statement, it said, "Cookie Recipe-$250.00". That was outrageous!  I called Neiman's Accounting Department and told them the waitress had
said it was "two fifty ", which clearly does not mean "two hundred and fifty dollars" by any reasonable interpretation of the phrase.


Neiman-Marcus refused to budge. They would not refund my money because, according to them; "What the waitress told you is not our problem. You have already seen the recipe. We absolutely will not refund your money.  I explained to the Accounting Department lady the criminal Statutes which govern fraud in the state of Texas .  I threatened to report them to the Better Business Bureau and The Texas Attorney General's office. I was basically told: Do what you want. Don't bother thinking of how you can get even, and don't bother trying to get any of your money back"  I said, OK, you've got my $250, and now I'm going to have $250 worth of fun.  I told her that I was going to see to it that every cookie lover in the world with an e-mail account gets a $250 cookie recipe from Neiman-Marcus for free.


She replied, "I wish you wouldn't do that."  I said, "Well, perhaps you should have thought of that before you RIPPED ME OFF!" and slammed down the phone. So here it is!  Please pass it on to everyone you can possibly think of.  I paid $250 for this, and I don't want Neiman-Marcus to EVER make another penny from this recipe!

>NEIMAN-MARCUS COOKIES (Recipe may be halved)

>2 (500 ml) cups butter

>680 g chocolate chips

>4 (1000 ml) cups flour

>2 (500 ml) cups brown sugar

>2 tsp. (10 ml) Bicarb soda

>1 tsp. (5 ml) salt

>2 (500 ml) cups sugar

>500 g Grated Cadbury chocolate

>5 (1250 ml) cups blended oatmeal

>4 eggs

>2 tsp. (10 ml) baking powder

>2 tsp. (10 ml) vanilla
>3 cups (375 ml) chopped nuts ( optional )

>Measure oatmeal, and blend in a blender to a fine powder.

>Cream the butter and both sugars.

>Add eggs and vanilla, mix together with flour, oatmeal, salt,

>Baking powder, and Bicarb (soda).

>Add chocolate chips, grated Chocolate , and nuts.

>Roll into balls, and place two inches apart on a cookie sheet.

>Bake for 10 minutes at (180 ?C ) 375 degrees.

>The above quantities make ? 112 cookies.

>Enjoy!

>This is not a joke-it's a true story .
> 
>Kim Williams


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening - progress scan went well. 6 follies on left between 9 and 11mm and 5 on right between 7 and 9mm, lining 6.8. Next scan Monday so hopefully nice steady growth between now and then!! Woking was mega busy today, think it's the busiest I have seen it. The scan lady said they had 45 scans today   plus all the other malarkey.. Saw Mr Riddle again, he smiled at me coming up the stairs, I think I've pulled     Maybe I'll get him instead of Mr C for EC 

Tash/Emma - glad your scans went well, good luck on stimms      
Tash - enjoy your weekend

Emma - ah bless going to see cheesy and babybel. Did you natter for England?

Sho - enjoy your lasagne, we don't want to be hearing about any treats next week then  

Gill - Good luck tomorrow

Ali - mmm cookies sound good, we'll get Sho to make them for us as she is the baking queen!!

Kate - snographer    Your hormones playing you up love?    

Got to  nip out to pick up some milk before shop round corner closes, back in a bit...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hellllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooo is anybody out there?? Gosh it's been quiet on here today... oh well got an excuse now to go and flop in front of tv with a cup of decaf pg and a choccy biscuit!! (low carb, low fat, no dairy, no wheat etc etc    )


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Glad the scan went well..but hands off Mr R, i saw him this morning skipping up the stairs swinging his brief case he smiled and said Hello ..but then he fancies me   

Yeah chatted for England with Cheesy, mainly about the joys of birth and that..feel like i have known her for years though


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!

Fingers- your progress scan sounds great. Sounds like you are really getting on well. I bet you have lots of lovely eggs by the time egg collection comes round.

Emma-  you and Mr R  Glad you had a good time with Cheesy and the little one  Bet it was nice to have a hold and catch up on the labour motherhood thing.

Nut much going on here tonight. Dh is packing his stuff then I think we are going to watch a film.  He is up at 5:45 which means that I'll be up at 5:45, for him to go to Cypurs.  great.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - Mr R skipping up the stairs    you make him sounds ever so slightly camp     
Glad you had a good chat with Cheesy, it's strange isn't it, how involved you get with people on here but have never met half of them. 

Sho - I hope you're right and I get to EC this time with some lovely juicy BFP inducing eggs!! Poor you having to be up at 545, only though there was one 545 in the day not two!! 

Had a result today, was meant to be working tomorrow due to being so busy but just before I left for my scan my boss pulled me to one side and told me he doesn't want me to work tomorrow as we have a temp starting Monday who can deal with the admin stuff I was meant to be catching up on. I think some of what I have said to him about being stressed may finally have sunk in  
Finally a free weekend!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma Mr Riddle told me that he loves you, infact he wants your body.

I go in for EC Monday 19th and ET on Wednesday 21st but after thinking about this im going to ask about 3 day transfer not cos i wanna copy but i would be happier knowing a bit more about my embies if you get me  

Nice that you saw cheesy and bubs!

Fingers how nice that you have the day off tomorrow, maybes you can go shopping or see friends, but what ever you do its just nice not to be at work!

Sho get tucked up in bed - getting up at that hour on a Sat   

I just ate a takeaway- how naughty was that i havent had one for ages and i feel naughty naughty now!  

Hello to everyone else i didnt mention and take care...have a lovely weekend.

Bendy.xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello I've kindof scanned read the last zillion pages jumping every ten or so  
so i hope i'venot missed anything major, its like trying to catch up on a missed soap but rather more important than that!!  please someone update me if something major happens... 

hope all the pregnant, stimming, dregging ladies are doing good    

its so busy with you lot at the moment - feel a bit in the     

just had the week from hell and about to face the weekend/week to hell again   got an interview for 'my job' on tuesday - will mean we can afford more tx   
got loads of collegey stuff to do a 2k word assignment     amongst other things oooohhhhh the joys .....NOT!!

i'd like to sit on my   and do SFA ...

think i caught its someone birthday too  so  HAppy birthday    
tarah for now - wish me luck for tuesday


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning lovely ladies 

How are you all? Hope you have all got something nice planned for the weekend! Me, I have to work this morning, then decorate this afternoon  Nice relaxing day ahead tomorrow though 

Anyway, just thought I would let you know my good news 

We *MAY* have a match!!! The clinic rang me yesterday, they said not to get too excited because we have to wait for this lady's blood test results to come back, but Karen at the clinic thinks this lady would be perfect match for myself and Baz  So, even though I know we still have several weeks to go before we will know for definite, at least something is on the move for us again!!

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tracy - that's great news. Will keep everything crossed for you that this lady works out a good match for you      

Alisha - poor you having to do assignments. Urrrggh!! Good luck with your interview on tuesday.

Bendy - I prob will spend most of day catching up with housework and shopping although I am meeting a hot date shortly for a cup of Decaf PG!! Talking of which need to get my backside into gear as I still have my dressing gown on!!

All you other ladies have a lovely weekend....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Tracy-    lets hope this lady is a match for you and Baz when will you know for definate   

Bendy-I am having my e/t on the 19th   i had a 2 day e/t my 1st cycle honey and i got a bfp so did cheesy so dont worry too much honey  

Kerry-ohhh bliss eh no work for you enjoy  

Alisha-good luck for tuedsay honey  

Sho-You are probably back in bed i know i would be  

Gill-Good luck today   and have a lovely time in France ohhh la la


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all!

Fingers-I'm so glad you have been able to get some time to relax this weekend. You work far too hard 

Tracy- Woo hooo!! I really hope this lady turns out to be a match for you guys 

Alisha- Good luck for Tuesday. How stressful making you apply for your own job!!  anyway, I hope it goes well for you 

Emma- I did go back to bed for a little bit   But I had the phone next to me because I knew my mom was ringing me when she got in from work. She works nights. So she rang about 7:45 and I had a chat with her. Her medical insurance have decided to stop paying for something and she was worried about it. then I go up and did half an hour on the trampoline. God it was hard  I haven't done any for over a week. Closer to two really  And I was struggling. Didn't hurt my tummy though, that was fine  So hopefully I can shed these pounds a bit ore quickly now  I wanted to be a stone lighter by the time tx starts, but I've got serious doubts I'll make it. I'll give it my best shot though

Not much on today. My partner is bringing a cake round for me to attempt to photograph and get on the website/e bay. All in preparation for the Wedding Fayre in a couple of weeks. Has anyone been to one? I'd like to know what to expect really

by the way, my mom listens to the radio at funny times of the day, and she was telling me they re ran an interview with the woman that discovered NK cells. It must have been left over from the Mr T stuff, and she was saying that measuring NK cells in the blood isn't accurate  she said you need to measure them in the uterus. Has anyone else heard that? It was news to me!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all - whoops supposed to be doing some work  
fingers, emma & sho thanks for the good lucks for tues - its 'inhouse' interviews so i know everyone applying - have one real contender - and he's very very chummy with the managers... ohhh well we'll see  

congrats tracy hope she's the one  

sho - yeah i've heard that before (about nk cells) too,  but its been called quite an invasive test - but a blood sample will still show the levels of actiivities... but not the levels of nk cells in the utereus (as they hang around in their areas.. ) I think,.... but don't quote me on this its a combination of stuff i've read elsewhere and on here


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning Pots  thanks for that  nice image you've painted of me .....not!!!  Well if I don't do it first thing I never will. Once I get on here and start fannying around with papaer work for the business and playing inca quest, that me for therest of the day  
Have yuo had any ore thoughts about your business idea? I'll keep an eye out at the Fayre and see what the score is with Wedding planners and report back if you like  thanks for the tip on offers if they buy there and then  I never went ot one when I got married and this is the first one we are doing as a business so I have no idea what to expect. 

Alisha- Well I need to apologise to my mom now I said she was mad and must have mis heard   typical  Now I've got to kiss her @rse! Interesting idea that they may be at different levels in different parts of the body. I heard her say that you can't get pregnant without them,  but I think Emma heard from someone (Mr S) that there is a top level that they don't like you to go beyond or something. I'm sure someone will put me right  I bet the test in the utereus is like the hysteroscopy. I had that at the same time as my lap the other week, and in the literature they give out, it said that they can take a "scraping" of the lining of the womb for tests  I was absolutley horrified and was really scared of that, but Mr R didn't need to do it for me.....phew!!   anyway, thanks for that, I was just interested


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I doubt it will be your tins hun. You need to look at your raising agent. So are you using the right flour, have you missed out your baking powder or bicarb. the sugar could well be a problem. I think they ask for caster sugar because of the way it reacts with the egg, again another raising agent. Either that, or the recipe is wrong 

I'll keep an eye out then at the Wedding Fayre 

God I'm bored and he's only been gone a few hours


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

My God!! What ever you do, never buy Sainsbury's low fat mature cheddar. what a bloody disappointment 

Pots- that's sounds like quite a cool oven. Less than gas mark 4 I think. That recipe is very similar to a Nigella Lawson one that I use for all my sponges including my Wedding cakes because I KNOW it works. Now. In my recipe, if I use the food processor or mixer for this recipe, I add baking powder. If I do it my hand, and I usually do if its for a Wedding, then you DON'T  add Baking powder because the mixing action add the raising agent. Adding Baking Powder believe it or not inhibits the rise and you get a hard cake. So if you are mixing this by hand DON'T add the baking powder. that might be where youa re going wrong. Try your opven on 180 as well, give it a bit more umph. Also try adding 1-2 table spoons of milk til the batter is dropping consistency. Failing that, make sure you're using large eggs, and that you really are using Self raising flour. I've made the mistake myself a couple of times, its easily done.

If it still doesn't work, ditch Delia and come over to the igells side of life   I'll pm you the recipe but first tell me if you intend to use a mixer or do it by hand because it changes the recipe slightly. Good luck

As for plans while himself is away...not much. I will be going to my moms mid week. I don't get to see her much on my own nowadays. She's a pain, but hey! I've got a cake to make for work as well, and prep for the Wedding Fayre. Also, I expect to spend most of the time obsessing about food!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Yeah your right they can scrape the womb as that where the nkcells can be which can affect implantation....everyone has nkcells but sometimes they can be too raised which again can cause implantation and/or m/c like when you have transplant patients and they start to reject the organs they have been given etc if you have too many nkcells they can kill the baby   hence the need for steroids which will lower your immune system. i have a very strong immune system i cant remember the last time i had flu and when everyone in my office gets sick i dont or i tend to fight it ie get a slight sore throat in the morning then its gone   which Mr S said is anything sign on high nkcells  

Pots-Lets hope its a bfp i got veiny sore boobs when i got all my bfp's


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots-  no water!!! milk. I'll pm you my recipe  It won't be til later though , I'm watching American Idol 

Emma-


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I watched most of it then my partenr came round and I missed the last couple of acts. they weren't great were they 

Electric mixer is fine.  you need the baking powder then, but not when you do it by hand. I've tried it, it went like a cow pat   got photos to take now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots   its always very quiet at the weekend. I wouldn't be on myself if I had someone to talk to. I've been working on my photos so I've only been checking in occasionally.  Cath you later x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Call for a cancellation as you could be seen much earlier like next month   have fun with your friends tonight  

Sho-Poor you home alone make the most of it   

Been to d/f's mums had some salt fish   then d/f took me for a starbucks had a gingerbread one but i am going off them   oh and had a lemon cup cake which was rank   so just ate the sponge


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening ladies...home alone to tonight as DH out with friends...i forgot to tell him my girls night out was cancelled so he made alternative plans....oh well neighbour has just popped over and suggested i go round hers later for Takeaway...shes clearing out her wardrobe and she has really nice clothers so hoping a may come away with a few bits.
Fingers...great..lots of juicy follies growing...well done
Alisha ...good luck with your interview   
Sho........hope you get lots of orders at the Wedding Fair.....i went to one and they had fruit and sponge cake samples to taste.
Pots.....could u be pregnant......how cool would that be   
Emma...i love saltfish....those Gingerbread Lattes are quite sickly but i am still gonna miss my fix......it will probably b my 2ww when i have my next one.....anyone gonna join me in a Muff or 2
Tracy......have everything crossed for you, hope she is the one   
xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh Ali you me and tash will be on the 2ww together so we can get together for some muff   Have fun tonight nicking your neighbours clothes   sent d/f to get a macci d's and some dvd's from blockbuster..he is my biii&&&atch  

Pots-Just ring and explain your situation that you have had large cysts moved etc and would if be possible for them to ring you if they have a cancellation ..im sure they wont mind honey


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya all

Thanks for all your lovely words   you are all angels!! Well, most of the time!  only joking 

How's everyone this evening? Bet you all have lives, not like me sat indoors on a Saturday night 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

Hope you're all having a good weekend?

I've just caught up and am still laughing at the 'Mr. R skipping up the stairs thing!' lmao!!   I just can't imagine him skipping anywhere, lol. Made me chuckle.

Anyway, only a quickie from me as am off to spend some time with DH as I've just got in from work.

Catch you all soon.

Love Angie xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Angie - Emma made Mr R sound ever so slightly camp didn't she!!   

Hi Tracy - no I don't have a life either   Dancing on Ice was about as exciting as it got tonight and a hot water bottle to ease the "congested" feeling in my ovary area!! I've put on 15lbs   this treatment and had only just lost the weight I put on last tx... oh well these things are sent to try us  

Pots - I agree with Emma - call the clinic and tell them about your cysts situation and that the sooner you get in the better etc etc... good luck

AliPAli - thanks for the congrats on the follies. When do you start 2ww? If it falls over part of mine then I could meet too...

Em - have you actually stopped eating yet? Salt fish, gingerbread lattes, lemon cup cakes, macci d's etc   Do you have worms or something


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hello ladies!

Tracy - Great news about your egg match!  Im very excited for you and hopefully the ladys blood will come back ok!

Emma-  at dp being your  biiiaatch!  I have to say im a bit like too with my dp!

Pots- lets hope your pregnant   How fantastic would that be  

Spent the day in London yesterday with dp and we had a great time!  We went to Richmond, got the tube to earls court and then went to the london dungeons which was good fun but took us hours to que!  We went to Harrods and got some Krispie Kreme donuts which im scoffing as i write!  Oh they are soooooooo good!!!!  Felt bad going into Harrods as there were Anti Fur protesters and it was all a bit horrid really. I dont think they should sell real fur.  

Then we went to China Town and other lovely places and had a great time!  

Opps got to go someones at the door!

B.x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - how far down the page were we?? Everyone is obviously having a busier weekend than me!! 

Did all my housework yesterday and sent DH out for food shopping today so I've had a quiet day reading the papers and watching rubbish on tv!! Still got my hot water bottle attached to my tummy, come on follies grow, just don't go away like you did last time!! 

Bendy - sounds like you had a lovely day in London. It's mad I've lived 20 minutes from London by train for most of my life and I never really go up town unless it's for work. Might have to plan an excursion on my 2ww. DH has got 1st week of 2ww off too so might get him to take me for tea at the Ritz!!! 

Hi everyone else, hope you are having lovely weekends even in the rain...


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Guys...I cant find my old treatement plan to answer my question but how long sis you stim for? This time seems to be short-13 days?  Dont remember it being so short but im sure it was

Thanks.

Fingers, you should go for tea at the Ritz that would be lovely!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good day  

Bendy-Your day out sounded very busy but nice, i have a drive through krispy kreme near me   the stimming time sounds about right honey  

Kerry-Glad to hear your having a nice relaxing day of it   

AngIE-Do you work nights then  

Tracy-When will they find out about your match  

Well today we went into Sutton and bought some bits for the house and d/f bought me some clothes not that i saw much out there to be honest...then on the way home went to harvester what a load of old poo   i had nacho's but there was hardly any cheese on there and the salsa was finely chopped tomatos with no sauce i was not happy and d/f wouldnt let me say anything   wont be going there again  

Hope your all enjoying your Sundays   back to bloody work tomorrow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh im soo jealous of your drive through Krispie Kremes!  I'd be the size of a house if we had that near us!

Thanks for telling my about stims!  Just didnt seem long enough!

You should have complained about your crappy food!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bendy - I think my last cycle for 13 days stimming althoguh I ov'd between day 10-11 so didn't get that far. It is due to be 13 days again this time provided I keep on track. I'm off to look at booking the Ritz or somewhere for afternoon tea, mind you it'll be carb city so shouldn't really .............

Emma - write to Harvester and complain - I would


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-He wouldnt bloody let me   he isnt happy with me at the moment as i have been going   on the d/r i through the conservatory key in the bin by accident last night he has been hunting for it all day so he had to put the rubber gloves on and go through all the rubbish this afternoon and found it along with the washing liquid ball thing which i threw in there too (opppssss) i even put the cheese in the cupbard instead of the fridge so we had to chuck that


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey Emma - sounds like the stims can't come quick enough


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

SO 13 days sounds ok?

Emma   at you!  Poor Dp looking through the bin!  With his rubber gloves on too!  You have gone a little CRAZY!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know i started crying as i never do things like that and i was soooo stressed out about the key too     

Anyway im off to do the ironing now   laters girlies  

Enjoy your evening


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok i'll stop hunting for my old treatment paln like a loony!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Snap - off to do my ironing too ... no more chucking keys away Emma    

catch ya later bendy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im off to...byes eee bye!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya...just a quickie for me as DH has some work he needs typing up.
Nice night round neighbours...came back with an Oasis top, her sister was there to so she got all the tedbaker, miss Sixty,french connection stuff.
Had my first lay in for ages...didnt get out of bed till 11.
Still waiting for AF had back pains since Fri.....but by my calculations she is due tomorrow.......so AF dance please.
Sounds like you all had fun weekends......Emma how does DF manage living with a mad woman.....does it improve when you start stimming or do u get worse   
Fingers...my EC is booked for March 14th so i reckon 2ww wil be week of the 19th.......whens yours??
Got to go
xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey ladies
Bumping you back up the page again  You must all be having lovely Sundays doing nice things 

*Emma * -  at your DF searching the bin with his rubbers on! Must admit the first cycle we ever had the drugs sent me a little loopy and I lost my scarf so I burst into tears (hormones!) We eventually found it - in the FREEZER!! Gawd knows why I had put it in there  Not sure how long it is going to take for her tests to come back Em, but I guess about 6 weeks? I am ringing the clinic tomorrow so will hopefully find out more.

Love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Evening all

Just got back from visiting my sister and bil in Nottingham - it tool 4 hours to get back though   

Tracy - that is brilliant news.  Will keep everything crossed that she is a perfect match for you   

Tash/Emma/Kerry - glad all your scans went well.. god there are going to be so many of us on the 2ww at the same time!

Emma - lucky you seeing little N'eve, she sounds gorgeous  

Sho - glad you enjoyed your lasagne, you deserve it.  You're so good and everyone deserves a treat!

Hi to Alisha, Gill, Ali, Bendy, Pots and everyone else x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies 

Not much to report, just thought I'd pop on and say hello. I have done nothing this weekend, but think I spend foar too much time on here, and it can't be good for me!! So thought I would try to wean myself off while dh is away  So I swapped you all for a crap internet game called cosmic switch   Iam now addicted to that and not to FF, dh will be pleased  ! 

I managed to reach my 2 week target a day early so I'm quite chuffed especially as I did get to do any exercise til yesterday. I'm hoping to have sold my flat tomorrow. God it has taken bloody ages  but hopefully my bank balance will be massive for afew minutes tomorrow afternoon  then it will go into savings  

Emma- sounds like you're having a rough time on the old d/regs hun  It won't be long now til you're on the stimms and it should ease off a bit  

NVH- hope you had a good weekend

Karen and Fingers 

Ali- is your course finished now? I am keeping my fingers crossed that your AF shows up soon. They you're off again  that came round quick!

Bendy- your down reg period sounds right to me. If you haven;t had your peiod you'll just carry on anywya won't you so I wouldn't worry about it 

I cant remember what everyone is up to so I shall just say hello and that I'm sure I shall catch the drift tomorrow.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

Im in the hell hole already  

Karen-My scan didnt go well   see your being affected by the d/r    my a/f turned up AFTER the scan  

Sho-Well done on hitting your 2wk target a day early   hope your flat gets sold today  

Kerry-D/f is having to witness where i put things just in case  

Ali-Glad you had a nice saturday evening   your e/c will be 2 days before mine now   a/f dance coming your way                    

Tash-Hope your weekend went well and your 1st stimms jab was ok last night 

Tracy-6wks   i would keep pushing them honey tell them to get there fingers out if i were you  

Well hot flushes are in full effect   cant wait for my scan on friday now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Krispy Kreme   you have to find one they are luurrvvvly   they are oven baked doughnuts instead of fried i love the rasberry glazed ones


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

oopps, sorry Emma, I must be losing it.  I should have remembered, especially after Tash's delightful description of your scan     Hope it goes wel on Friday anyway  

Morning Sho


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning girls

Well I'm back and still in one piece which is more than can be said for my DH who damaged the tendons in his ankle on the first day  .  My AF also arrived bang on time (the day we travelled) amd I've booked my implimentation meeting at Woking for tomorrow.  Kate, could you update me on the treatment list - I believe I will start down regs on March 10th.  Thanks.

Have tried to catch up with all the chat but I had to skim read most of it.

Luc and Kate, great news on your scans.  Bet you are both getting excited now.

Tash, hope your stimms injection went okay last night.  Bet you are relieved to get all your blood tests sorted out.  Bit stressful for you I know but it will all be worth it when we're celebrating your BFP very soon!

Caro, really sorry to hear that your IUI didn't work - I was thinking about you on Friday. Great news that you have funding for an NHS go and so quickly too.  Please keep in touch though and I hope that we can still meet in Bedfont sometime soon.  

Cheesyb, sorry to hear about your DH. What a relief that he is okay. Hope little Neve is being a good girl too.

Nibbles, so sorry that your FET didn't work.  I know it must be painful especially when you try to keep positive.  Really hoping that your next fresh cycle is the one.

Emma, bet you were glad when your AF showed up.  Sorry that it's put you back a little though.

Hi Sho, well done on the weight loss. Keep up the good work.

Hi Pots, hope you are feeling much better after your op.

Hi to Ali, Monkeylove, Karen, Bendy, Fingers, Angie, the Wildcates and anyone else that I'm missed.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i forgive you  

Beanie-How was skiing   im happy my tx has been put back to be honest as i know have a 3 day e/t so im happier


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning

Sorry I disappeared without warning on Friday,  Internet went funny again and then didnt get a chance to look at it again til today.

Mr W Snog-ographer opps my spelling is cr*p

Ali - yes I am in Staines but an original Ringwood Hampshire babe rather than a staines massive I am afriad - shame your night out got cancelled but well done on gaining the Oasis top.

Kerry good luck for progress scan today - it was lovelt to meet you on Saturday

Alisha good luck at interview tomorrow

I have updated everyone on the list and will post in a second

Miss TC my fingers are firmly crossed for you that they have found you a match how exciting.

Sho have fun making loads of cakes to take to the wedding fair as the more different designs you can take the better to these things as they can see what you are capable of. A raffle always goes well at these things too, maybe get people to give you there name address and telephone numbers and the dates of there weddings and you then have a list of potential customers to call and they could either win one of the cakes you have taken there to the show, or you can give them the top tier of there cake free for example.

when I went I won a prize of £50 towards having my wedding flowers freeze dried and framed and even though I hadnt thought about having it done I then had my flowers done for £219 so that could be a good way to get extra business. - Have Fun - Is there not another wedding fair close to you before the one that you are due to that you can pop into and see what others do to help you in advance as they are free to go to?

Morning everyone else on this bright sunny monday morning, I am feeling really good today as I am now in my 2nd trimester a place I never ever thought possible hope you will all be joining me really soon  

Pots our local tescos sells them check yours out they have a stand for them by the ready made sandwiches - but I prefer dunkin donuts toffee apple ones


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-the 3 day e/t is where the embies should have 8 cells instead of a 2 d/t which would be 4 cells, it just means that they have a chance to go on dividing so my chances of having the best embies put back are slightly better   plus Kate,Elly and Debs all had a 3 d/t so im hoping its a good thing  
That is Krispy Kreme, i know they have one about 15mins from me it is just off the A3 at Shannons corner nr New Malden and its a drive thru...
They have a store locator on the website  

Kate-Well done for hitting 13wks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

I don't think i'll be able to catch up on the goss    had a good weekend of doing nothing as mil was running round after me.  The house is reasonable but they managed to decorate the bedroom we're staying in and it had all new furniture so it wasn't as bad as I thought.  Dh worked his **** off putting in the new door in the kitchen and bricking up the old one.  Poor thing is so knackered noe  

Sho - glad you've got to your target and early too - well done girl!  And on selling the flat! whoohooo you're in the money!  

Ali - hope af arrives soon  

Emma - has af arrived for you    sorry if i've missed it  

Beannie - glad you had a good time skiing, not so good for your dh    implications meeting tomorrow - good luck with that   

Karen - yeh there is loads of us doing tx at the moment, so lets hope lots of bfp's follow   

Kate - well done on the 13wks milestone

Pots - good luck on your doughnut mission  

Gill - hope you had a good weekend  

Sorry for the lack of personals but I do love you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-A/f arrived straight after dildo cam   glad you enjoyed your weekend how the was jab last night  

Pots-Have you called woking yet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - I know you had some brownish cm but it wasn't confirmed whether it was af or not at that point    The first stimms jab hurt a bit    I was moaning at dh mixing the powders as I swore a bit splashed out when he was getting rid of the air...he told me to go away cause I was making him nervous looking at him    then i got paranoid i didn't get the full dose     then I went blank as I couldn't remember if I had to still inject the buserilin or not    Stupid me  

Pots - yeh I reckon you're doing right, get the appointment out of the way and then there will be nothing to hold you back when you start


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Thought we were having child hood pics  

Tash-a/f came with force when i got to cheesys   so she offered me a choice of towels   i hate the stimmer jabs with the mixing and everything..how come you let d/h do it you lazy swine


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How about Beatrix Potter char or Disney ones for Mar Aviators?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Mimi 1st apt 13th February
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 13th June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS go

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match - Think it might be found waiting for test results
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Emerald
Myra FET 
Gill 
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE 
Nibbles - 
Minow March

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Hatster DR Starts 28th February
Angie DR Starts 14th March
Beanie35
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol EC due 14/3

DownRegging

Emma74 Baseline 2nd Mar EC 16th Mar
Karen 1975 DR 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
Jules77 Baseline 28th Feb

Stimming

Fingersarecrossed 2nd Progress 26th Feb
NVH EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar

 2WW PUPO !! 

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb
BBpiglet7 CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good luck Oskira and Piglet for your 6 week scans tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Were you an ugly child then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Citygirl hasnt posted much but she has 1 beanie onboard


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Im in Colnbrook tomorrow for 2pm what time is your lunch


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Just a quick update on my 2nd progress scan this morning. Seem to have lost a follie somewhere and they haven't really grown so WN have upped Menopur to 3 vials. Feel a bit despondent at moment, reallly hoping that this cycle doesn't go the same way as last time. Must stay positive      

Ktx - good to meet you too.  

Emma - chucked anythign else in the bin recently    

Hope everyone had a good weekend and will catch up on more personals later. Best do some work now!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry dont worry about loosing one that is quite common you will probably find it back again on wednesday as it could be hiding, hope the extra menoupur helps.  

Emma no I wasnt but no idea where any of my childhood photos would which you would understand if you could see the state of my place still at the moment be plus I dont have a scanner  

Citygirl? what stage is she, do you know any dates for her and I will add accordingly


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hope you're right Kate    

I'm in same situation with childhood photos and don't have a scanner...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Will let you off then   not sure of citygirls dates although she is around 7wks as she had her 6wk scan last tuesday  

Kerry-Nothing in the bin as i know of anyway   Kate's right dont panic honey as it only takes 1 egg anyway and you sound like you have a good few


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Not sure honey probably about £1500 as that was what i would of paid if i had my ectopic removed at woking


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bloody hell works a nightmare  

Emma - What you doing in colnbrook    My lunch is at 12 but we can meet up if you like    Ooohh did you have to wear a maternity pad    Looking good for Friday then  
Dh always fills my syringes and used to jab me too but now he just does the filling up part cause he likes to feel included  

Kerry - its not too late to change things so don't worry, upping the dose will do the trick i'm sure   

Sorry Pots haven't got a price list on me...maybe MrR might see you at Frimley like he did for sho  

Lets pick some funny piccies for our avator    don't know what though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Could do honey although i will be sitting around for an hour  

Pots-I agree with Tash Mr R would do it for you at frimley but to be honest you dont need tubes for ivf so he may not bother


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Mimi 1st apt 13th February
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 13th June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS go

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match - Think it might be found waiting for test results
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Emerald
Myra FET 
Gill 
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE 
Nibbles - 
Minow March

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Hatster DR Starts 28th February
Angie DR Starts 14th March
Beanie35
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol EC due 14/3

DownRegging

Emma74 Baseline 2nd Mar EC 16th Mar
Karen 1975 DR 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
Jules77 Baseline 28th Feb

Stimming

Fingersarecrossed 2nd Progress 26th Feb
NVH EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar

 2WW PUPO !! 

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb
BBpiglet7 CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 16-10-2007 (I think) 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots I agree with emma you dont need your tubes with IVF so dont worry about it save your money instead


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-No citygirl is 7wks pregnant   not waiting to start


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - why don't you come here for a latte then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I would speak to Mr R about it honey, he tested me for that two as my left tube is blocked but it was normal fluid  

Tash-Yeah ok then...what time as i have to be in Colnbrook for 2pm


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - Colnbrook is 5 mins down the road, 10 max if you don't know where you're going.  We could meet at 12.30 if you like


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah and then im left on my own for 1 hr


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No stupid - we could go to the harvester for an hour or so and then you could be in colnbrook for 2pm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh ok then cool   do we have to go to the harvester had one yesterday and it was rank


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Emma- I bet you can't wait for your scan now 

NVH- I'm the sme watching my dh over his shoulder while he does it.  That was with a pre filled pen so god knows what 'll be like when he has to mix  

Pots- blocked tubes DO  matter hun you're right. Damaged tubes, if blocked can stop fluid from draining away and this can prevent implantation, so it doesn't matter what your embros are like, if they can't implant its a waste of time. I would speak to Mr and see if he is concerned. He may not even be bothered if there is nothing to suggest they are blocked in the first place. The only reason I had that done was because I had a HYCOSY and HSG which said that the dye wsin't coming out of the tubes fast enough. We now know that was spasm  I'd see what he says, but if your NH says he thinks you should have one, it may be worth it rather than paying your money for IVF only to discover later there was a problem that needed sorting. Then you would have wasted your money.

KT- thanks for the tips. We've got lots of samples to take, but hadn't thought of iscounts for on the spot orders til Pots mentioned it the other day. There is a fayre on the 4th, I will try and get to it, but it is the day dh comes back from Cyprus. I may just try to get down there for an hour.

Hi Beanie  Not long to go for you then 

Hi to everyone else. I had lots to read and haven't managed to retain any of it as usualy. Very bad of me I know 

The house is not sold as yet!! Absolutely livid!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-yeah cant wait..roll on friday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - but our harvester is lovely and they do a mean fillet steak    there isn't much round here apart from smokey pubs   Windsor is a bit far for the time we have  

Sho - you'll be watching dh like a hawk when he does the menopur    Sorry the house isn't sold yet!  what stage it is at


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok ok harvester it bloody is


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - I hope you get it all sorted once you speak to MrR, well at least I hope so.  As you say god knows why they didn't have a good luck around at the same time  

Em - look i'm dumping a lunch date I had previously planned so just be bloody grateful    Come to my building and buzz the buzzer to let you in at the barrier    Pots is right harvester is really nice but it does depend on which one you go to


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh dont dump the lunch date honey   i feel bad now...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - its no problem honest, I would much prefer to be with you    I can re-schedule it for weds.

Mr ******* rang and told me my NK cells are high    F*ck am i glad I went to see him now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho an hour at the faye will be mroe than enough time for you wi whizz round and steal there ideas and then leave as you only need to be nosey at the cake stands  

Emma she is at the bottom of the beans on board section I didnt add her to the waiting to start section?

I love the harvester salads and there blue cheese dressing yummmy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right speak of lunch i'm off to get mine so speak to ya later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-You have her at waiting to start too   

Tash-Bloody good job you did go honey did he give you a measurement  

Pots-What are you like   havent you got a packed lunch today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

come on lady you have a lot of making up to do to d/h get your **** out of your pit and get cooking a nice dinner


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- We're meant to be completing today!!! What a bloody nightmare. Its been one disatster after another with this thing. If it doesn't complete today then it should be tomorrow. why can't people do their jobs!!!

By the way, I couldn't find quinoa in the supermarket yesterday, and I know for a fact Ihave seen it in there before. SO I left with bulger wheat to try instead. It was really nice actually 

Pots- My partner is next to useless at the mo  She's a really good friend though so I keep my gob shut. You don't NEED a lap to check the competency of the tubes. Most people only go as far as a HSG/ HYCOSY. I had those and the first one was absolutely fine. Although extremely painful to be honest. anyway, it might be that Mr R would be satisfied with a good result from one of those instead of the invasive lap. Anyway, ask him 

I am a Harvester virgin 


KT-   its a bit cheeky though isn't it. I feel like I'm going under cover   I will have to take my Wedding ring off!! Or they'll suss me and kick me out!! 

NVH- Ooohhhh. So its just a s well you have those steroids then. 

Are you two going for lunch today or tomorrow  Have a great time either way


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Your always in your pit so just call it a guess  

Sho-Were meeting tomorrow as i have a meeting in Colnbrook at 2pm..i have to install a printer but dont know how the feck to do it so should be a laugh   I hate waiting for completion..whats the hold up then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl just noticed when i was making my lunch this morning i dropped a knob of marg on my boot   looks likes someone has puked on it   luckily i was in so early this morning no one noticed as i have been at my desk all morning


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-That smilie makes me


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- the HSG is the one that is e ray so it takes like still black and white photos relly (not a good description ) HYCOSY is the ultrasound one. I had both with no ain relief and wide awake. I have heard though that they no plan to use a general anaesthetic, so that should give you some idea of the pain!!!! Or should I say discomfort 

Emma-  ican't set things up either. We get our friend round to do that stuff  there have been tonnes of hold ups I won't bore you with, but the hold up a the moment is the management company of the building my flat is in, have not replied to enquiries that the buyer has made. We can't complete with out them, and there is an absolute idiot in charge!! she wouldn't answer her phone this morning. So I rang her office and spoke to one of the minnows in there and said , " is ....... in her office at the moment" they said yes. So I rng her back and said, "I have been told by your team that you are in your office. They can see you in there, so can you answer your phone please?"!!! She rang back two minutes later   That'll learn her!!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho have you not exchanged yet?

Dont worry too much as completion quite often dont happen until about 2pm because the solicitors are all so slow and money has to pass so many hands, plus sols disappear for lunch between 12-2 so nothing happens.

In which case Em's Citygirl has been there for ages as I didnt realise she was on there I have deleted from my master copy now and she is only in the beans on board section.!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali just texted me to say she is on her way to Woking for a scan as a/f is in full flow and she is on the s/p   she wants to know if anyone else is there today  

Sho-Pmsl cant believe you rung and said that..what will you be like when d/r


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma-  I know I couldn't believe I did myself. I must admit I had a little chuckle  But seriously, the buyer is renting and vacates her flat TODAY!! If we don't complete she is homeless. I don't want to pay another mortgage payment either which is due on the 1st, so I have had to kick ass today.

KT- I reckon it will be tomorrow now. So frustrating!!

Ali- good luck with it all!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello. My name is Sho, and I am an addict! An addict of Cosmic Switch

http://game03.zylom.com/servlet/FrameSet?pageID=0&no-cache=1172491916418

I wouldn't mind but it really is crap!!!

/links


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - not sure what the reading is...think he said 1.4 or something    Its not too high but high enough for the steroids. I got the same text from ali   she'll be catching me up then eh.
Will call you in a mo to arrange tomorrow properly  

Pots - I love that smiley too    You outta your pit yet then    Get outta there and go make dh his dinner    You like a bit a hot sauce then  

Sho - pmsl    can't believe you rang and said that.  If it doesn't complete today doesn't that mean you get compensation or is it when you are the buyer    Kate will know....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- we have been delayed because the buyers solicitor left it far too late in the proceedings to ask the questions. Yes, the company ar slow, but if we had had more notice then it wouldn't have been a problem. Buyer knows that though , so its her problem. I've got somewhere to live


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Tash - sorry to hear about the NK cells but glad you went to see Mr S and he is taking care of it.  Bet you're so glad you went now.

Pots - that kickin garlic chicken at the Harvester is delish!

Sho - Sorry that you're having house troubles - it's a nightmare isn't it. Pmsl at your phonecall though - that is brilliant, I will remember that next time I know someone is avoiding my call  .  

Actually I might try it soon - I've been waiting for the estate agent to call me back since 9am this morning , I've already called him twice.  We've found the most perfect house, we had to pay asking price but I don't care as it is just what I wanted.  The only snag is that we haven't technically sold ours yet - we have had two offers but we hadn't accepted them yet as it had only been on a couple of days.  I rang the estate agent on friday and said I wanted to accept the higher offer as I didn't want to miss out of the new place.  He asked me to hang on until Monday as he thought he had pesuaded the buyer to up their offer a couple of thousand and that they wanted to see it again on Sunday - he said he would tell the other estage agents that I had accepted an offer so I wouldn't miss out.  Which would have been all good except he didn't show on Sunday so I don't know if I have a buyer anymore


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - you're in a good position then eh  

Karen - yeh I am very very glad that I went and got the drugs...I hate to think if I had gone through this cycle not knowing now.  Got and kick some butt - I dunno estate agents are just a nigthmare aren't they


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Kick some ****, remember your on buserlin and are not to be messed with  

Tash-Mine was 1.14 me thinks   you were soooo lucky you went to MrS as it could of been £5,000 down the drain other wise


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho is doing here best cant remember who mentioned about getting money for non completion but as it hasnt exchanged unfortunatly no she wont get any and effectively at the moment it is her side holding it up - the management company even though it is the purchasers fault for leaving the question asking till the last minute, cases like this are a nightmare for all concerned and unfortunatly management companies are the worst for doing things in there own time no one understands that it is peoples lives they are messing with.

Karen go and kick some **** love, say you want to speak to a manager now and if they dont get there arses in gear then you will expect a discount in there fee as they are not doing what they agreed to do, also if the offer isnt quite high enough again dont forget to re haggle with the agents fees as they are better of taking a reduction in there fee and selling it than not selling it at all!

Have fun in my world both of you

Ktx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

What kind of unit are they measuring your NK cells in? Do you know. Looking at that then, do they want your levels to be under 1, if 1.something is considered high? All very confusing.

I'm glad you are happy with the outcome Tash. I must admit, I didn't expect you to have raised NK cells. I was reading up on the lupus (as you know I am being tested for it myself)  and read a study that said people with lupus actually had lower NK cells than "ordinary" people. So much info going round, you don't know what yo believe  As long as you're comfortable though that's the main thing.  

Had my lunch...mediocre!

Still waiting to hear whats going on with the flat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - it was me that asked...thanks for the clarification.  I thought Sho had exchanged already hence my question  

Emma - yeh I dread to think not only the money down the drain but a guaranteed bfn...i would have gone through that horrible 2ww for nothing    so now I can sit back and let the drugs do their job but obviously have a long way to go yet as still might end up with the same result but at least I know i've done all I can.  

Sho - haven't had my lupus results back so not sure if they are raised or not.  My high protein C was normal, its if its low its a problem.  But considering I had high anti nuclear antibodies, I guess it was inevitable to have nk cells too I guess.  Well it feels good having got the meds anyway otherwise I would have always been wondering 'what if' 

My lunch was crap


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - you're a spoilt one    what ya gonna have


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

We have roast port tonight with roasted sweet pots as couldnt be bothered to do it last night after painting all day and evening - nearly finished in the house though so nearly back to normality I could really do without my mum coming to stay on Thursday though!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yum Kate - can i come to dinner!! Your house is going to be beautiful. Just don't work too hard OK!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Why do you deserve a treat   your always in bed   i think d/h needs a treat  

Sho-ana and nkcells are linked not sure about the lupus as my lupus results were normal  
Kate-I hate pork


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

what's his first


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

so what you cooking tomorrow then night pots


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

your ok Pots


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What are you like Pots your only wanting to go there cause of doughnuts  

Im having chicken with salad and a jacket sweet potato.....i seasoned the chicken last night and its all waiting to be cooked


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

hello strangers   how are you all??  

Em's- poor you and your crazy d/r mishaps,wont be long and you will be back to your normal semi crazy self!   you must give harvester another chance, stick with the salad cart and something off the mains menu, I love Harvester and its a bargin too!! enjoy your lunch date with Tish tash, dare ya both to bunk off after! 

Sho- hope the exchange goes through   bet you dont wean yourself off here, your a ff junkie 

Tash- OMG thank heavens you had your nk cells done with God after all, I loved him and his passion for what he believes in, we spent best part of an hour with him, sorry to hear the stimms stab stung hun   but it will be worth all the grief in the end    

Miss TC- I have everything crossed for you that you have a match, what exciting news    

Ali- hope all is going well, I got that text too maybe you sent it to everyone just to let them know that you had a hot date with dildo cam! 

Pots- enjoy your Harvester sweetie, nice to see your back to your upbeat self again! I wanted our pics to be us as kiddiwinks   has a decision been made?

Hi to everone I have missed but I desperately need a wee and have tons to do!! loving ya all to bits


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

GET A JOB     

Sorry just jealous that im at work and your at home  

I was a brownie and got kicked out for being disruptive  

Gill-How was your weekend of love    i think everyone who wants to post a childhood pic can and the others can just feck off   sorry thats the d/rs speaking not Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i didnt honest


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill -   'god'....can't believe your consultation was that long.  Mine was only about 30 mins  
Enjoy your wee and remember to wipe properly, you don't want any trickling down your leg now  
Did you get some good lovin then  

Pots - we know you're a princess... your smilies always make me smile/laugh...I can't just imagine you acting them    You go and enjoy harvester...Em's only teasing ya  

Emma - I should really get some t shirts made up saying 'it wasn't me ...my de-regs made me do it'    I always blame the buserlin when i've been nasty  

Kate - bet your house looks lovely already


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I reckon Kate should have a baby shower but only for us to go to no one else   

I have just had a yum yum and now i have to eat a carrot cake as noone else wants it and i couldnt be rude and say no


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW!!!

How many pages!!!!!!  

Afternoon all.

I've just dropped DH at Heathrow for his flight to New York  . I know I'm a wuss, but I miss him already. Tis funny, I was cabin crew in my last marriage and enjoyed my time away from my ex-husband!! What a difference the right man can make hey!!

Hope yr all having a good day.

Luv Angie x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah I did ta Tash    I think the reason that we were in there so long was that he and I were putting the world to rights about certain people who just dismiss nk cells and the witch hunt against Mr T, did you see on the news sat morning them dragging it all up again, poor old Mr T  

This is quite funny  when we were waiting for our appt on Sat with Mr S dh nipped off to the loo and came back all red faced and coy,he said a lady who was quite heavily preggers was in there and hadnt locked the door  he said she was sitting legs akimbo trying to get a sample,not a pretty sight, he felt quite ill, I nearly pmsl 

Emma-  I have been working I'll have you know!   wash your mouth out with soup  I agree I want my toddler pic on please! the rest of you can whistle   

Pots- at least your dh doesnt have to lure you into bed, your already in there  

I had a right old result complaining at the weekend, albeit with a few glasses of wine inside me, but I got saturdays starters and mains taken off the bill and got a freebie brekkie for both of us in the morning for moaning a bit more RESULT!

Ahh angie, we will look after you poppit!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Bet they spat in your brekkie though you misery   cant believe poor MrS walked in on the preggers woman   im sure he has seen it all before though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - you on a eating spree    No not MrS it was gills dh's  

Angie - you poor love, how long is he away    I hate going away from my dh  

Gill - no never saw the news    OMG your poor dh, what a site that must have been    you cheap skate   anything for a freebie eh...did you show them your knickers too


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

bless you Em's!   DH WALKED IN ON PREGGERS LADY   NOT MR S!  

Tash- The gutter was leaking really badly hence the brekkie and the night before there was a massive party of french people who queued for the carvary next to where we have been shoved on a table and they were really annoying us!   and then the bloody jazz band was right behind my head and to top it all the f**cking french people started to dance around us whilst we were still eating, they had put out table on the bit of the pub that became the dancefloor   it became a mission as we were both full and the food was a bit naff anyway!  and dh said being angry and stroppy comers soooooooo easy for me!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

blaming it on the drugs


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I just need to tell you this first--- I have no Krispie Kreme donuts left    

And because of this, I now weight 9 pounds more than i did last week  

Oh dear........so going to the gym tomorrow and every night after!

Has d'r made anyone else eat more or am i just a fatty barr barr who ate too much?

Anyways....

Emm arent you good preparing your food the night before, im going to make pasta tonight for dp and im going to have some ww soup

I just need to re read some stuff as i have forgotten what was written


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok was there a krispie kreme thing going on this weekend then  

bendy - no de-regs didn't change my appetite so I guess you're just a pig    you shouldn't be gymming it on de-regs anyway lady    Just put up with the weight cause hopefully you'll be a lot fatter soon    

I've got to go to tesco tonight


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

The Krispie Kreme thing was coz i went to harrods and got loooaaads !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-im eating loads so im blaming it on the d/r's too   9lbs just by eating some doughnuts   you better not be exagerating or else young lady


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

And a burger king and thats all i ate since friday! 9 whole pounds im not even telling any lies!

i wish i was as i have to work double hard to get rid of it now.....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Been trying to get hold of Woking for over an hour now and it keeps going to anwer fone    Its driving me nuts!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Leave a message and they will call you back unless you want the other number


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll leave a message!  Didnt even think of doing that- what a tw*t i am!

So did u guys decide on march's theme?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - could it be fluid retention aswell    9lbs is not funny eh  

Em - you can tell you're on de-regs  

I think march's theme is our kiddie pics


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

It must be as 9 ponds is a joke but im one of those people who can loose 4 pounds over night im a bit odd...it wil have gone by friday!

I havent any pics of me when i was younger on my lap top?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - I don't think any of us have piccies on our laptop...i think we need to find a way of scanning them or something    I don't have many pictures actually...the novelty wore off after they took so many of my elder sister and then as i'm the youngest out of 3, i had no chance


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im going to upload mine when i get home...dont pysl though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

ooooooooooh don't we love ourselves    how are you going to upload them then ?  have you got them on disk or something


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't have any pictures of me as a baby  So I can't do that. I did like Pots idea of the "bless this chick thing" so I might do that instead  Haven't thought about it.

Flat still not sorted!!!  What an absolute nightmare


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I have a scanner at home  
Off home now as got to go to the dry cleaners  

Have a nice evening all
Emmaxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ohhhhh...i could just eat a crispy kreme donut...never had one and people always say how nice they are. They sell them in our local Tescos but they are mega expensive.
Sounds like you all had busy weekends.....
Gill...causing trouble again   
Tash and Emma have fun at the Harvester tomorrow, if i was free i could have installed your printer for you in my capacity as an ICT technician   
I have got some great black and white photos of me,I will have to dig them out from under the bed.
Hi Bendy, Sho, Karen, Fingers, Pots and Angie.
Kate can you move me into stimming
Scan was ok, she saw a little cyst so hope that is not going to cause problems, saw Leah after and she gave me my plan with the wrong drugs on, my mum thinks she is really scatty. Start stimming tomorrow on 6 x bottles of Menopur...ahhhhhhhhh. EC is provisionally booked for the 12th March.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ali,

Good luck with the stimming. I'm going to be on 6 bottles too this time. I was ok on 4 bottles last time, only a little bit 'tender' towards the end. I just hope 6 bottles don't make that much difference to the side effects as they were manageable last time I thought.

Lots lof luck,

luv Angie x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - well done on the scan and hope that cyst doesn't bother your tx    blimey 6 bottles    I don't really rate Leah but Em seems to like her  

Emma - i have a scanner too   I just forgot    see ya tomorrow hun  

Hi Angie


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Tash,

I still don't know which nurse is which at WN lol. (Apart from Ann).  This time I will make a mental note of who I see each time!!
I've dealt with Caroline (The manager) a few times on the phone though and she's always so helpful and understanding.

Ang x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ang - yeh its a bit daunting at first but you'll soon get to know who's who...

Anyway, i'm off home now and then to tesco  

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Hope that cyst goes   cant believe you start tomorrow hasnt that gone quick   shame your not free tomorrow i would of introduced you as our i.t dogs body  

Tash-Have fun in Tesco's no trolley rage please  

Going to try and install a chubby picture of me in my pushchair..dont laugh or your dead


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well as expected, No bloody completion!!  All being well we should be sorted tomorrow 

Ali- 6 bottles!!  I don't really know what that means but everyone else seems shocked so I'll join in.....Wow!!! 6 bottles!!!   I hope the cyst isn't a big deal for you and that this is the lucky one 

Ange- I don't know who anyone is either!!  

My friend / business partner came round this afternoon with her little girl and her dh. She told me she is pregnant. I was fine with it, she told me they were trying a few months ago now, so I was expecting it. I'm pleased for them because they have been through their fair share of baby troubles themselves. I am happy for them, so I don't know why I'm feeling a bit low about it now  Probably because my husband isn't here. I think I had secretly hoped that I would get pregnant before her this time. It would be lovely for us to be pregnant together, but now, I've got my doubts that this will work for us at all. I don't know why  I don't think I will be able to bare watching her getting bigger and bigger if it doesn't work for us this time  what a balava eh?!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Omg we were only talking about that a while ago


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I know! What a downer  However, you fat face has just cheered me up   Thank God I don't have one of me!! My arms were so fat, it looked like I had 5 elbows there were so many creases


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice Piccy Emma

Ali I have updated you, hope the cyst is a good omen as they nearly cancelled my tx due to cysts but it didnt stop it working for me  

Emma Yes I have the Hint I will happily have a baby shower a bit nearer the time and once the house is finished as we are on our mad panic now as half the carpets arrive on Wednesday so need to finish loads of bits off.

Kerry thank you

Bendy if you are anythine like me the 9lb's is because you havent eaten enough over the weekend I always find when I dont eat much my body stores what it has got and then the more i eat I generally loose the weight (well not if its only donuts of course!!)

Sorry been mega busy painting this afternoon - joys of working from home.

Catch you tomorrow night night girls

Katex


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

congrats on getting to 13 weeks kate!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh...i hope this cyst is not going to be a big deal....u have got me worried now...she said it was 2cm x 1.5 cm...is that bad.
Leah didnt even mention it afterwards....i  might ring woking tomorrow and see what they say but surely if there was concern they wouldnt have let me fork  out £910 for my drugs and thats excluding the cetrotide at £40 a day.

Emma...you havent changed a bit, glad to see yours is black and white too.
xxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have a 70's pic!! does that matter??  

Em's and Ali yours are soooooooooo funny, you old knitting pattern babies you!   

Ali hope that cyst bu**ers off


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

How cute are these photos!! Bless. I will have to try and take a pic of an old photo when I go over my Mums and post it that way..

Knitting pattern babies


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86259.0


----------

